# It's hot and I just want to drivel... (#30)



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Man... it's hot outside and not even the dog days of August yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

I smell MUSTARD


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jul 25, 2012)

It's about too hot to go smimming.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

WELLS8230 said:


> It's about too hot to go smimming.



Depends on where you are swimming at and who you are swimming with.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Depends on where you are swimming at and who you are swimming with.



Now stay


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Now stay



Stay where?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 25, 2012)

Le Smiles, Where you been? I thought Nic done banded ya fur good!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Le Smiles, Where you been? I thought Nic done banded ya fur good!



I have been really busy the past 4-5 weeks with a family emergency, two trips to Louisiana, a funeral, taking care of my boys during summer break, Boy Scouts, work, and life in general.


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Le Smiles, Where you been? I thought Nic done banded ya fur good!



Les Miles.............


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Mustard bro done went and got the old drivel thread shut down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Mustard bro done went and got the old drivel thread shut down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lunch time , reheated deer burgers fries and maters


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

<----- salad & left over Church's cheekun running gear.......

Ok, where's Hankus................ and Meg?????


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

Now that was a good sleep.


Should get to pick up the blazer today, sure hope its right because i sure aint got another 1500 to dump in it right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

did i miss anything


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> <----- salad & left over Church's cheekun running gear.......
> 
> Ok, where's Hankus................ and Meg?????



what about me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what about me


 I *knew* where you were........... idjit............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Now that was a good sleep.
> 
> 
> Should get to pick up the blazer today, sure hope its right because i sure aint got another 1500 to dump in it right now.



Hope it's right!!! 



Was gonna have left-over messican, went with left-over asian stir fry and noodle instead


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Now that was a good sleep.
> 
> 
> Should get to pick up the blazer today, sure hope its right because i sure aint got another 1500 to dump in it right now.





Jeff C. said:


> Hope it's right!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Was gonna have left-over messican, went with left-over asian stir fry and noodle instead


It's nice to have options!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2012)

Somebody come beat this Sleep Monsta off of me . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's nice to have options!



It tis!!


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope it's right!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Was gonna have left-over messican, went with left-over asian stir fry and noodle instead


Sounds good.

I hada halfa egg sammich Dunno why, but when i first get up i can not eat, just cant and never been able to. Just nota morning person i guess


Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody come beat this Sleep Monsta off of me . . .



I just shook em my self ... you're on your own!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pffffffffttttttt   smells in here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I *knew* where you were........... idjit............



yousomean!.......


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I have been really busy the past 4-5 weeks with a family emergency, two trips to Louisiana, a funeral, taking care of my boys during summer break, Boy Scouts, work, and life in general.



I am sorry to hear about the family emergencies.  I hope things have calmed down for you.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, we are doing mighty fine these days! 

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> I hada halfa egg sammich





boneboy96 said:


> Pffffffffttttttt   smells in here



 sorry


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> sorry



Btw....where do you get those half eggs?


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Btw....where do you get those half eggs?



From my half chickens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> From my half chickens.



Where'd you get them...from the half eggs??


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> From my half chickens.


You walked right into it Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'd you get them...from the half eggs??





kracker said:


> You walked right into it Jeff.



Not yet....


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'd you get them...from the half eggs??


What came first, the half chicken or the half egg? i dont know ...


kracker said:


> You walked right into it Jeff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not yet....



i will not come out of yer socks...just sayin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> You walked right into it Jeff.





Jeff C. said:


> Not yet....





slip said:


> What came first, the half chicken or the half egg? i dont know ...



See!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2012)

Hehe, erybody gone for the day, nappy time . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, erybody gone for the day, nappy time . . .


Seista time


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, erybody gone for the day, nappy time . . .





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Seista time



The yard man woke me up from my nap time. So I guess it's time to wrap up the day.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Alright ya'll it's that time. I'm out Keebs i've got the back locked lets go


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

Went to go get the blazer, didnt even back it all teh way out of the spot it was parked in and already knew it wasnt right. I dont know how they claim they test drove it.

Had to leave it with them again....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Went to go get the blazer, didnt even back it all teh way out of the spot it was parked in and already knew it wasnt right. I dont know how they claim they test drove it.
> 
> Had to leave it with them again....



Uh oh!! BTDT......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Went to go get the blazer, didnt even back it all teh way out of the spot it was parked in and already knew it wasnt right. I dont know how they claim they test drove it.
> 
> Had to leave it with them again....






That sucks Slap .


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

Took the guy on a test drive around the lot so he could feel/hear it ... Just gotta wait and see now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Went to go get the blazer, didnt even back it all teh way out of the spot it was parked in and already knew it wasnt right. I dont know how they claim they test drove it.
> 
> Had to leave it with them again....





slip said:


> Took the guy on a test drive around the lot so he could feel/hear it ... Just gotta wait and see now.



I can hear "cha ching" already!     And don't go paying the bill until U are satisfied!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Man, what another long day at da Big House. Timmay is still up there and prolly will be till after midnight. 
Gonna have some lasagna with the Stouffers tonight along with some spicy shrimp sushi. May be random, but i'm starving so i'll eat sushi while the lasagna cooks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what another long day at da Big House. Timmay is still up there and prolly will be till after midnight.
> Gonna have some lasagna with the Stouffers tonight along with some spicy shrimp sushi. May be random, but i'm starving so i'll eat sushi while the lasagna cooks.



Omelette with shrooms, diced maters, onion, bell pepper---sausage, and raisin bread toast!!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Omelette with shrooms, diced maters, onion, bell pepper---sausage, and raisin bread toast!!!


Man, that sounds gooooood!

Except for the toadstools, no toadstools, just say no to toadstools.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Man, that sounds gooooood!
> 
> Except for the toadstools, no toadstools, just say no to toadstools.



 Get a hold to some bad ones once???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2012)

*Corn Dog*

did someone try an improve on this fare at the State Fair of Iowa?

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/ar...sey=tab|topnews|text|Frontpage&nclick_check=1


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did someone try an improve on this fare at the State Fair of Iowa?
> 
> http://www.desmoinesregister.com/ar...sey=tab|topnews|text|Frontpage&nclick_check=1



Hmmmmm...


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Get a hold to some bad ones once???


Nope, refuse to even try them. I ain't eating nuttin that starts out with the word "mush"

Just say no to toadstools.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Nope, refuse to even try them. I ain't eating nuttin that starts out with the word "mush"
> 
> Just say no to toadstools.



I just call 'em shrooms


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Nope, refuse to even try them. I ain't eating nuttin that starts out with the word "mush"
> 
> Just say no to toadstools.



Cheeken...


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheeken...


whatever, ya freedom hatin' commie..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> whatever, ya freedom hatin' commie..


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I just call 'em shrooms


them boys from Louisiana got trouble growing their weed,
them alligators is mean, eat up all the "dang" seeds,
but on a bayou night, by the light of a full moon,
you can walk out and pick you a sack full of shrooms....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> them boys from Louisiana got trouble growing their weed,
> them alligators is mean, eat up all the "dang" seeds,
> but on a bayou night, by the light of a full moon,
> you can walk out and pick you a sack full of shrooms....



Bag'em then boil'em, you gonna see,
Them Lousiana swamp shrooms make the blackest tea.
Stay behind the levee, walk the river banks,
Don't wanna get caught in the midst of your pranks.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Mighty dead in here tonight!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bag'em then boil'em, you gonna see,
> Them Lousiana swamp shrooms make the blackest tea.
> Stay behind the levee, walk the river banks,
> Don't wanna get caught in the midst of your pranks.....



Them boys in Wisconsin, their reefer smells like cheese,
they give it to the girls, they'll do anything you please
they got country music on the radio, they got it all wrong
has Faith Hill or Tim McGraw ever written a song????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what another long day at da Big House. Timmay is still up there and prolly will be till after midnight.
> Gonna have some lasagna with the Stouffers tonight along with some spicy shrimp sushi. May be random, but i'm starving so i'll eat sushi while the lasagna cooks.


Them Stouffers are some fine folks, and they make a mighty fine Lasagna!!.........Had the same thing for supper here!!


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Them boys in Wisconsin, their reefer smells like cheese,
> they give it to the girls, they'll do anything you please
> they got country music on the radio, they got it all wrong
> has Faith Hill or Tim McGraw ever written a song????


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mighty dead in here tonight!!



That's because some of us are out prowling around...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

Here I'm is, now where is dat  BBD


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Them boys in Wisconsin, their reefer smells like cheese,
> they give it to the girls, they'll do anything you please
> they got country music on the radio, they got it all wrong
> has Faith Hill or Tim McGraw ever written a song????



Lost my train of thought!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That's because some of us are out prowling around...







Hankus said:


> Here I'm is, now where is dat  BBD



You survived!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Here I'm is, now where is dat  BBD


Six or Twelve??.........Or Ya Done Lost count??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I've got to order me some new Cabelas camo..


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lost my train of thought!!



Them boys up in Kansas, all they got's a buunch of schwag,
they'll try to rip you off at 50 bucks a quarter bag,
I got some in my guitar case but I'm not the one to brag,
but it's a dang sight better than that Kansanian schwag...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Compacting....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Six or Twelve??.........Or Ya Done Lost count??



He must not be feelin no pain...he's runnin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You survived!!



Not by much 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Six or Twelve??.........Or Ya Done Lost count??



wht count 



Jeff C. said:


> He must not be feelin no pain...he's runnin



figuratively


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

My eyes are burnin...gonna call it a night!!

Y'all have a good night!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> wht count






Jeff C. said:


> My eyes are burnin...gonna call it a night!!
> 
> Y'all have a good night!


Later Jeffro!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> My eyes are burnin...gonna call it a night!!
> 
> Y'all have a good night!



Night Jeffro. I am close to turning in myself.


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Night y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> My eyes are burnin...gonna call it a night!!
> 
> Y'all have a good night!





Les Miles said:


> Night Jeffro. I am close to turning in myself.





kracker said:


> Night y'all.



Seed yallses


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

Couldnt take it no longer   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7070808&posted=1#post7070808


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Couldnt take it no longer
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7070808&posted=1#post7070808



You idjit...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You idjit...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 25, 2012)

Quick stop in before bed


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quick stop in before bed


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



Hush it, Gimpy


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quick stop in before bed



What's up Suga Plum?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quick stop in before bed


Same here!!........Time to shuffle off to bed!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What's up Suga Plum?



Nuttin much. About to pull up the covers and shut off the light. Thought I'd say howdy.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hush it, Gimpy



Im better  Worked today


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nuttin much. About to pull up the covers and shut off the light. Thought I'd say howdy.


Hey...


Hankus, you getting around all right?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Same here!!........Time to shuffle of to bed!!



Goodnight Mitch! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Nuttin much. About to pull up the covers and shut off the light. Thought I'd say howdy.



I like to pull up the light and shut off the covers.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey...
> 
> 
> Hankus, you getting around all right?



Bout fast as a pack of racin turtles, but I done my job today 

Hows the boot goin?


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> My eyes are burnin...gonna call it a night!!
> 
> Y'all have a good night!





Les Miles said:


> Night Jeffro. I am close to turning in myself.





kracker said:


> Night y'all.


Night all


Hankus said:


> Couldnt take it no longer
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7070808&posted=1#post7070808





Sugar Plum said:


> Quick stop in before bed


Hey Plum ... Night Plum ... 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Same here!!........Time to shuffle off to bed!!



Night






Buncha lightweights


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Buncha lightweights



You tell em kiddo


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bout fast as a pack of racin turtles, but I done my job today
> 
> Hows the boot goin?



It kicks a whole lot of ....

I'm going to the gun store tomorrow and look around, it'll be the first time in a while.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> It kicks a whole lot of ....
> 
> I'm going to the gun store tomorrow and look around, it'll be the first time in a while.



good deal


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2012)

hmm


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2012)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY to all of you HOT fellow drivelers.  Weatherman just said it was going to be so HOT today that you might have to put ice cubes in your drawers just to keep your brain cool.

Hope that you all will stay COOL today.

I think that I will just waller around in the snow instead !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2012)

get it going.  vroooom vroooooom


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2012)

Tired an sore, but I'm up an moving


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 26, 2012)

Mornin.  

How much longer til the high for the day is 50°?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY to all of you HOT fellow drivelers.  Weatherman just said it was going to be so HOT today that you might have to put ice cubes in your drawers just to keep your brain cool.
> 
> Hope that you all will stay COOL today.
> 
> I think that I will just waller around in the snow instead !!!


and another great post by EE


gobbleinwoods said:


> get it going.  vroooom vroooooom


Mornin.........vrooooomin


Hankus said:


> Tired an sore, but I'm up an moving


aahhhh quit bein a womenz


pstrahin said:


> Mornin.
> 
> How much longer til the high for the day is 50°?



mornin Pstrahin.........it aint got hot yet  bout 5 months


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin.
> 
> How much longer til the high for the day is 50°?



On a consistent basis? Never unless you're moving to a different state.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On a consistent basis? Never unless you're moving to a different state.



Deam killer


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On a consistent basis? Never unless you're moving to a different state.



I reckon I'll have to adjust.  Looks like I'll be in GA for a long time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm thinking Montana would be nice right about now.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2012)

Morning idjits...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 26, 2012)

Mornin Everybody


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mornin ya'll , Jal. cheese sausage with mustard for breakfast this morning. I'm on fire


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , Jal. cheese sausage with mustard for breakfast this morning. I'm on fire



MUSTARD!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mornin Les


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody



Thank you for the back up last night.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2012)

Y'all get a load of this: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7071232#post7071232


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2012)

Mornin all!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mornin Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

Present & accounted for!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Present & accounted for!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Couldnt take it no longer
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7070808&posted=1#post7070808







Les Miles said:


> Y'all get a load of this: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7071232#post7071232



 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro



Mornin Mudro....you ain't got and extra sausage and biskit do ya?? 



Keebs said:


> Present & accounted for!





Gotta go make some undertime today, work 4 hrs this afternoon and get paid for 8


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro....you ain't got and extra sausage and biskit do ya??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got some xtra sausage, and even mustard, but no biskits


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Got some xtra sausage, and even mustard, but no biskits


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Got some xtra sausage, and even mustard, but no biskits


mornin mud, pass the mustard please 


Jeff C. said:


>



hibigfella....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

The whole parenting a teenager thing is getting interesting... came home yesterday to find that he had (BROKE)the handle bars off my 4 wheeler........WT???


----------



## kracker (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> The whole parenting a teenager thing is getting interesting... came home yesterday to find that he had (BROKE)the handle bars off my 4 wheeler........WT???



Kick him in the taint....


Morning everybody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin mud, pass the mustard please
> 
> 
> hibigfella....



Howdy blood!!! 



blood on the ground said:


> The whole parenting a teenager thing is getting interesting... came home yesterday to find that he had (BROKE)the handle bars off my 4 wheeler........WT???



 How do you BREAK the handle bars off of a 4 wheeler? 



kracker said:


> Kick him in the taint....
> 
> 
> Morning everybody.



Mornin Kracker...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> The whole parenting a teenager thing is getting interesting... came home yesterday to find that he had (BROKE)the handle bars off my 4 wheeler........WT???






Do whaaaaaaaa ???


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How do you BREAK the handle bars off of a 4 wheeler?



Dunno about that but I do know how to bend the handlebars on my Dad's 250 Big Red.... and I got the scars to prove it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 26, 2012)

Good morning everyone.   Stay thirsty my friends!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> The whole parenting a teenager thing is getting interesting... came home yesterday to find that he had (BROKE)the handle bars off my 4 wheeler........WT???



Buckle up, it's a bumpy ride.


----------



## kracker (Jul 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everyone.   Stay thirsty my friends!


Morning...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> Kick him in the taint....
> 
> 
> Morning everybody.


he will probly say "i think i will stand" more today than he ever has..


Jeff C. said:


> Howdy blood!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


question of the day!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Do whaaaaaaaa ???


that was the first thing i said..


pstrahin said:


> Buckle up, it's a bumpy ride.



your takin notes for me aint ya?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> he will probly say "i think i will stand" more today than he ever has..
> 
> question of the day!
> 
> ...



Yes I am.  Now I know what my folks went thru.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all get a load of this: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7071232#post7071232


Well, first thought is that it was Quack, but he's more of a Saturday Night fever kinda guy. 


blood on the ground said:


> The whole parenting a teenager thing is getting interesting... came home yesterday to find that he had (BROKE)the handle bars off my 4 wheeler........WT???


The don't make them like they used to. 


Jeff C. said:


> Howdy blood!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 flips down the side of a mountain with a 100 pounds of corn strapped on will do it. Man, that sucker built up speed too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 4 flips down the side of a mountain with a 100 pounds of corn strapped on will do it. Man, that sucker built up speed too.




Bama, Now that is just dang funny and I swear that event could only happen to you my friend !!!

ps:  Somewhere Jerry Clower is probably telling your story right about now too!!!   I am just glad that I didn't have anything to drink sitting by my computer when I read this.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin mud, pass the mustard please
> 
> 
> hibigfella....


Mornin Blood


kracker said:


> Kick him in the taint....
> 
> 
> Morning everybody.


mornin Kracker


Hooked On Quack said:


> Do whaaaaaaaa ???


Oh come on , we all know that you know how to tear a 4 wheeler up


boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everyone.   Stay thirsty my friends!






rhbama3 said:


> Well, first thought is that it was Quack, but he's more of a Saturday Night fever kinda guy.
> 
> The don't make them like they used to.
> 
> ...



Mornin BAMMER


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 26, 2012)

only 10:38 and I am HAWNGRY!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2012)

off to da Big House. See ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> off to da Big House. See ya'll later!



Later....have a good day if possible!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> only 10:38 and I am HAWNGRY!



You're in the wrong thread to be talking about the time


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> only 10:38 and I am HAWNGRY!



you havent ate yet? man i polished off some grilled salmon with peppers an onions over an hr ago....


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You're in the wrong thread to be talking about the time



I got cornfuzed.



blood on the ground said:


> you havent ate yet? man i polished off some grilled salmon with peppers an onions over an hr ago....



Nope, not yet but I love me some salmon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I got cornfuzed.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not yet but I love me some salmon patty's with Mustard!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2012)

Rotissiere cheekun, rice, and butterbeans !!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 26, 2012)

Man there used to be a little dive down the skreet that had salmon patties every Friday.  It closed down and is now a messican joint.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't decide what I want for runch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I can't decide what I want for runch



Me either, gonna let the other half decide.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Me either, gonna let the other half decide.



spam sammichez?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I can't decide what I want for runch






Whopper from BK ????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2012)

Stir fry and noodle.....again!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 26, 2012)

Hardees today...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

homemade chef salad.............. with pepper jack cheese on top............ oh*my*word*, wish I had some more!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2012)

Brother just called and said there's a truck turned over on I-75 somewhere around Atlanta....I've got to head up there in 1 1/2 hrs.


Hoping to hear location on news....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 26, 2012)

roast beef and provilone on rye w/ mustard!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother just called and said there's a truck turned over on I-75 somewhere around Atlanta....I've got to head up there in 1 1/2 hrs.
> 
> 
> Hoping to hear location on news....



OK...... Just heard it. I believe they said it was in Henry Co.
Had the interstate blocked for 6 hrs  chemical spill. It's cleared now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> spam sammichez?


Cajun shrimp pasta from applebees


Keebs said:


> homemade chef salad.............. with pepper jack cheese on top............ oh*my*word*, wish I had some more!


Thats what my wife made last night fo supper


boneboy96 said:


> roast beef and provilone on rye w/ mustard!


You the man


Jeff C. said:


> OK...... Just heard it. I believe they said it was in Henry Co.
> Had the interstate blocked for 6 hrs  chemical spill. It's cleared now.


Be careful up there Jeffro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Cajun shrimp pasta from applebees
> 
> Thats what my wife made last night fo supper
> 
> ...



that almost sounds bettern spam!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

_**MUST * HAVE * ONE!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Cajun shrimp pasta from applebees
> 
> Thats what my wife made last night fo supper
> 
> ...



Won't be up there long....


CYL!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _**MUST * HAVE * ONE!!!!!!!*_



I love it!! with the new bride I gots me 2 more huntin buddies out of the deal, we might be makin a purchase!


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> spam sammichez?



Somebody say SPAM?........



boneboy96 said:


> roast beef and provilone on rye w/ mustard!



MUSTARD


blood on the ground said:


> that almost sounds bettern spam!



nutin better than SPAM



carry on idjits


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Won't be up there long....
> 
> 
> CYL!!


 Safe trip, Chief!


blood on the ground said:


> I love it!! with the new bride I gots me 2 more huntin buddies out of the deal, we might be makin a purchase!


 you sooo schweeet!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> Somebody say SPAM?........MUSTARDnutin better than SPAMcarry on idjits


 that all ya got to say?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Safe trip, Chief!
> 
> you sooo schweeet!



I think thats why the good Lord put me on this ol earth is to take kids huntin and fishin! my youngans both started huntin at 3yrs old (now 10 and 13)and wouldn't miss a day for nothin! the new kidos have gone with me off and on for the last couple of years and have a blast when we go!! I wouldn't trade it for nothing!!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I think thats why the good Lord put me on this ol earth is to take kids huntin and fishin! my youngans both started huntin at 3yrs old (now 10 and 13)and wouldn't miss a day for nothin! the new kidos have gone with me off and on for the last couple of years and have a blast when we go!! I wouldn't trade it for nothing!!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that all ya got to say?




oh.....hey Keebs


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2012)

Now would not be a good time to go down to the creek, I don`t reckon.


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Now would not be a good time to go down to the creek, I don`t reckon.



if it is as hot there as it is here......not a good time to be doing too much of anything........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2012)

It`s rainin` so hard I can`t see the road, wind is howlin` and lightnin` is poppin` mighty bad. Hardest rain I`ve seen this year.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s rainin` so hard I can`t see the road, wind is howlin` and lightnin` is poppin` mighty bad. Hardest rain I`ve seen this year.



Oh great...my daughter will be coming back home today from T-town!    i hope she drives safely and slowly!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I think thats why the good Lord put me on this ol earth is to take kids huntin and fishin! my youngans both started huntin at 3yrs old (now 10 and 13)and wouldn't miss a day for nothin! the new kidos have gone with me off and on for the last couple of years and have a blast when we go!! I wouldn't trade it for nothing!!!





rydert said:


> oh.....hey Keebs


 


Nicodemus said:


> Now would not be a good time to go down to the creek, I don`t reckon.


 I don't think so............. I just had to shut down the computers, lightening hit so close, I could *feel* it! plus, something "popped" in the wall next to me, but didn't lose power, but it were enough to worry me!


boneboy96 said:


> Oh great...my daughter will be coming back home today from T-town!    i hope she drives safely and slowly!


She'll be ah'ight, you taught her good!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2012)

BBQ chicken on texas toast, mac & cheese, green beans, and sweet tea.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2012)

mornin


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> mornin



It's the afternoon idjit!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's the afternoon idjit!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Shouldn't you be off washing dishes or sweeping the floor somewhere??? 



\


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Shouldn't you be off washing dishes or sweeping the floor somewhere???


 NOOoooope, Iz the "Office Manager" now, I have peoples that do that for me..............  oh, yeah, you missed a spot, so get back to it!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NOOoooope, Iz the "Office Manager" now, I have peoples that do that for me..............  oh, yeah, you missed a spot, so get back to it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Shouldn't you be off washing dishes or sweeping the floor somewhere???
> 
> 
> 
> \



in other words, at my house


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> in other words, at my house


 I don't THINK soooooooo..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2012)

AC don't fail me now !!


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2012)

Sho is warm out here on the lot .... 2 mo hours!


----------



## kracker (Jul 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Sho is warm out here on the lot .... 2 mo hours!



Get to work!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Sho is warm out here on the lot .... 2 mo hours!




Finally got all my vinyl cut to letter a store front........I usually like it calm with little or no wind.......but i'll take any kinda wind I can get today.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 what? you got rain, dinnit you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2012)

Won't be long now !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm surrounded by all sorts of pretty colors on the radar, but its still dry here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Won't be long now !!!





rhbama3 said:


> I'm surrounded by all sorts of pretty colors on the radar, but its still dry here.



ok, I'm outta here!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2012)

Was on the tractor earlier and I think I melted


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Was on the tractor earlier and I think I melted






I've got about 6-8 hrs worth of tractor work, I'm gonna hire it out !!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got about 6-8 hrs worth of tractor work, I'm gonna hire it out !!



Don't wanna burn the hiney on the tractor seat, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Don't wanna burn the hiney on the tractor seat, huh?






Or nuttin else . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bye ya'll, Keebs lets go


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Or nuttin else . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> Get to work!!


Pfft, i was sittin down taking my 15 .... im not one of those closet texters. Its always funny to open a door to get something and see somebody with their phone. Deer in headlights


" oh ... sorry."




rydert said:


> Finally got all my vinyl cut to letter a store front........I usually like it calm with little or no wind.......but i'll take any kinda wind I can get today.....



Was pently windy here today ... was hoping maybe for some rain though




Got the blazer back today, A/C woks finally ... the front end is pretty much fixed, they replaced about 3 pages of crap in the front and it will still pop if your real hard on it, but other wise its good. The brakes are better, still a little spongy but better.


Man, $1500 for "better" kinda sucks, but its safe, driveable and that is all i need.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2012)

Watermelons are in


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Watermelons are in



Why are they in your bathtub?


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Why are they in your bathtub?



It says to keep them in a dark cool place so they dont spoil

Wont be there long.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 26, 2012)

good looking brood of melons!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Watermelons are in



OK-you've outrednecked me


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 26, 2012)

Me an Evan Williams an Motorhead an Ralph Stanley an a deer tenderloin an some taters out of the garden are havin' a party...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2012)

slip said:


> It says to keep them in a dark cool place so they dont spoil
> 
> Wont be there long.



I put mine in the garage frigidator, but then, mine are sugar babies, not near as big as your melons......

Umm, that didn't sound right...


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 26, 2012)

Did the early voting thing.

I got to the T-Splost and started hitting the little square for "NO" so fast and hard that the machine started to scream. Then the little old vote monitor lady started hitting me with a ruler.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> good looking brood of melons!





NCHillbilly said:


> OK-you've outrednecked me






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I put mine in the garage frigidator, but then, mine are sugar babies, not near as big as your melons......
> 
> Umm, that didn't sound right...





NOYDB said:


> Did the early voting thing.
> 
> I got to the T-Splost and started hitting the little square for "NO" so fast and hard that the machine started to scream. Then the little old vote monitor lady started hitting me with a ruler.



Its never a good day when you get beat by little old ladies with rulers.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Did the early voting thing.
> 
> I got to the T-Splost and started hitting the little square for "NO" so fast and hard that the machine started to scream. Then the little old vote monitor lady started hitting me with a ruler.



Oh dang ... i forgot i can vote now.


----------



## kracker (Jul 26, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Me an Evan Williams an Motorhead an Ralph Stanley an a deer tenderloin an some taters out of the garden are havin' a party...


Lemmy!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> Lemmy!!!!



Favorite Lemmy quote: 

If Motorhead moved into your neighborhood, your ***** lawn would die!


----------



## kracker (Jul 26, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Favorite Lemmy quote:
> 
> If Motorhead moved into your neighborhood, your ***** lawn would die!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Me an Evan Williams an Motorhead an Ralph Stanley an a deer tenderloin an some taters out of the garden are havin' a party...


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

kracker said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

Slackers...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2012)

Gobblin, bring on the coffee this morning as I need a cup or two to get my rear in gear today.   

NOW TGIF !!!!!!


The weatherman just said that it was going to be HOTTER than a boiled owl outside today so get your ice cubes handy.  I tried my best to keep stuffing them in my drawers yesterday to keep my brain cool BUT it still didn't work.

I am thinking about going skinny-dipping today, are there any W.O.W.'s that would like to join in just to keep cool ???

Just sending some cool thoughts to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2012)

It is POETS day as well so get a cup and get it started.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Soooo glad I"m not a poet & I know it!
MOrnin, keep the coffee hot, gotta get ready & get going!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Soooo glad I"m not a poet & I know it!
> MOrnin, keep the coffee hot, gotta get ready & get going!



But your very pretty.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2012)

Mornin' Peeps...It bees Friday!!

I was cooking this morning...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But your very pretty.



Yo Tripod. Ya got sumpin on your nose there..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But your very pretty.


 you sooo funny!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' Peeps...It bees Friday!!
> 
> I was cooking this morning...


yum, I'll take a plate, please!
MAN, Dulieville is getting HAMMERED with rain!!!!!!!
Not so sure I like the 4:41 AM wake up call from the EMS to let me know about it though!  and it hasn't let up yet............. ok, back to getting thing ready to walk out the door!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yo Tripod. Ya got sumpin on your nose there..



It smells like roses.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning all, fish and grits for breakfast!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It smells like roses.





blood on the ground said:


> Morning all, fish and grits for breakfast!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is POETS day as well so get a cup and get it started.




Just making my second pass through here before getting down to serious working.  Good morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee.  Unfortunately, I never was much of a poet but I do have several little "ditties" than I made up over the years BUT they are not suitable for this "G" rated forum.  Yes, I love being a member here so I will refrain from posting them. 



Keebs said:


> Soooo glad I"m not a poet & I know it!
> MOrnin, keep the coffee hot, gotta get ready & get going!



Holy Smokes, Keebs has managed to fall out of bed early today.  Sure hope that she didn't hurt herself by hitting the floor.  Of course, I would be glad to rub and comfort any sore spots that was created by this fall.       Hope you have a wonderful day today my dear.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> But your very pretty.




Tripod, you are as right as rain in your assessment of Ms. Keebs.  Dang shame she and I live so far apart because I enjoy seeing her smiling face.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 You're gonna have a headache if you don't quit! By the way go answer my question in the severe weather thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Soooo glad I"m not a poet & I know it!
> MOrnin, keep the coffee hot, gotta get ready & get going!



Mornin ya'll........... Now i know why they say the clock is wrong.  It shows Keebs making a post before 7.

T.G.I.F.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2012)

Well lightning all around still not a drop of rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2012)

Come ONNNNNNNN 7pm !!!




'Moanin ya'll !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning Mud, Blood, and Quack.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come ONNNNNNNN 7pm !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be happy with 5


Les Miles said:


> Morning Mud, Blood, and Quack.


----------



## rydert (Jul 27, 2012)

good morning ever- body..................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> OK-you've outrednecked me


 Sig line worthy post right there!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll........... Now i know why they say the clock is wrong.  It shows Keebs making a post before 7.
> 
> T.G.I.F.


 I'm up by/before 6:30 every morning but USUALLY I have the T.V. to keep my attention........... THIS Morning, 4:41 the EMS calls about severe weather, (I was sleeping sooooo good) but the thunder put me right back to sleep, I hit the floor at 6:15, no tv, grab the laptop & pull up the messican's radar........... plus I knew it'd freak a few of ya'll out to see me post so early!


mudracing101 said:


> Well lightning all around still not a drop of rain.


2" baby!


rydert said:


> good morning ever- body..................


 mornin!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2012)

Cheekun hanky wuz here


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> _*Cheekun*_ hanky wuz here


as in "the man with so many chickens" or as in "bbwwaaaacckkkk, he ain't gonna do it?"


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2012)

I drank so much last night you could drive a nail with my liver


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> as in "the man with so many chickens" or as in "bbwwaaaacckkkk, he ain't gonna do it?"



He ain done it









Yet


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> He ain done it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning...


mernin...........


blood on the ground said:


> I drank so much last night you could drive a nail with my liver


I stopped *just shy* of there............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm up by/before 6:30 every morning but USUALLY I have the T.V. to keep my attention...........



Wait did you say every morning   You must not even count mornings on the weekend It just goes from night to noon


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 27, 2012)

Look who scored


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait did you say every morning   You must not even count mornings on the weekend It just goes from night to noon


 just WEEKdays!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look who scored


 ooooooo............. oh wait, there ain't one of those down this way!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I drank so much last night you could drive a nail with my liver



Mine prolly looks like an air cleaner on a Kenworth.


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mine prolly looks like an air cleaner on a Kenworth.


Over a year with just a very few beers and mine is still a swollen and scarred black lump that wakes me up, whimpering.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm having a "Pookie" kinda morning.  Was unplugging a 12" pipeline with a high pressure hose,  hose got away from me, shot me in the ear, blowed my hard hat off, line comes unplugged and shoots chalk all over my legs and boots.

Drying out and cleaning up now . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm having a "Pookie" kinda morning.  Was unplugging a 12" pipeline with a high pressure hose,  hose got away from me, shot me in the ear, blowed my hard hat off, line comes unplugged and shoots chalk all over my legs and boots.
> 
> Drying out and cleaning up now . . .




I'm proud of you! You didn't lose skin like i did!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm having a "Pookie" kinda morning.  Was unplugging a 12" pipeline with a high pressure hose,  hose got away from me, shot me in the ear, blowed my hard hat off, line comes unplugged and shoots chalk all over my legs and boots.
> 
> Drying out and cleaning up now . . .



Tryin to figger out whether to  or not!!! 


Mornin folks!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



Okay, what did you do THIS time?


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)

Ain't even 10am and I've already exceeded my RDA of dumba......ah, stupid people.

Mornings like this remind me of why I never had much luck working in the public sector.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> Ain't even 10am and I've already exceeded my RDA of dumba......ah, stupid people.
> 
> Mornings like this remind me of why I never had much luck working in the public sector.



 Care to elaborate? This kind of stuff usually makes the rest of US feel better about ourselves


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> Ain't even 10am and I've already exceeded my RDA of dumba......ah, stupid people.
> 
> Mornings like this remind me of why I never had much luck working in the public sector.



They're definitely among us


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

So much for undertime yesterday, I didn't get home until 1:00 am this mornin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, what did you do THIS time?


Never mind. I found it. Idjit.....


kracker said:


> Ain't even 10am and I've already exceeded my RDA of dumba......ah, stupid people.
> 
> Mornings like this remind me of why I never had much luck working in the public sector.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, what did you do THIS time?



Nuttin...


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Care to elaborate? This kind of stuff usually makes the rest of US feel better about ourselves




Insurance companies, med. suppliers, home health care agencies, drs. offices, just pick one.

I'm the one that's injured, they are supposed to be taking care of me! I'm fed up with being a go between for these folks.

If they are not emailing me, they're up my *** with phone calls, texts and voicemails. Just do your job people!!!

Okay, what's for lunch?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> Insurance companies, med. suppliers, home health care agencies, drs. offices, just pick one.
> 
> I'm the one that's injured, they are supposed to be taking care of me! I'm fed up with being a go between for these folks.
> 
> ...



Oh Lawd!!! No pun intended, seriously, I mean it kracker, but yeah, they want you to do ALL the leg work!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> So much for undertime yesterday, I didn't get home until 1:00 am this mornin



Long day for me too. 
Pretty sad accident happened yesterday. 3 bicyclists were riding from Alaska to Key West( what we were told) and were hit by a Semi between Sasser and Dawson before daylight. One killed, one in serious condition, not sure about the third one. 
Several other events just turned yesterday into a day to try and forget for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Long day for me too.
> Pretty sad accident happened yesterday. 3 bicyclists were riding from Alaska to Key West( what we were told) and were hit by a Semi between Sasser and Dawson before daylight. One killed, one in serious condition, not sure about the third one.
> Several other events just turned yesterday into a day to try and forget for me.



Yours was much worse I'm sure!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2012)

480v hurts


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Long day for me too.
> Pretty sad accident happened yesterday. 3 bicyclists were riding from Alaska to Key West( what we were told) and were hit by a Semi between Sasser and Dawson before daylight. One killed, one in serious condition, not sure about the third one.
> Several other events just turned yesterday into a day to try and forget for me.


 I heard that on the news, wondered if you were in on fixin them up......... yep, sad for sure........


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Long day for me too.
> Pretty sad accident happened yesterday. 3 bicyclists were riding from Alaska to Key West( what we were told) and were hit by a Semi between Sasser and Dawson before daylight. One killed, one in serious condition, not sure about the third one.
> Several other events just turned yesterday into a day to try and forget for me.



Welcome back to reality Richie, just when I think I'm having a bad day I see something like this, makes me realize my problems are pretty trivial overall.

I don't know how y'all do it bama, if I had that kind of stress I'd either be a drunken sot or in a looney bin somewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 480v hurts



Make ya tingly for sure!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Long day for me too.
> Pretty sad accident happened yesterday. 3 bicyclists were riding from Alaska to Key West( what we were told) and were hit by a Semi between Sasser and Dawson before daylight. One killed, one in serious condition, not sure about the third one.
> Several other events just turned yesterday into a day to try and forget for me.



 That's awful, I will keep you and everyone else that was involved in my prayers.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2012)

Half ton truk, ton of stuff, what could go wrong


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Half ton truk, ton of stuff, what could go wrong



Not a thing, long as you're going fast enough!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Half ton truk, ton of stuff, what could go wrong



With a highly experienced redneck like you.....probably nuttin!!

Just be wary of the citified idjits around you that are gonna get all puckered up....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Long day for me too.
> Pretty sad accident happened yesterday. 3 bicyclists were riding from Alaska to Key West( what we were told) and were hit by a Semi between Sasser and Dawson before daylight. One killed, one in serious condition, not sure about the third one.
> Several other events just turned yesterday into a day to try and forget for me.




Dang. Just dang. 




blood on the ground said:


> 480v hurts





Jeff C. said:


> Make ya tingly for sure!!






ALL OVA !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Half ton truk, ton of stuff, what could go wrong






Had well over a ton of seed on the back of my 1500, drove it 45mph from Wrightsville to da Luv Shak !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had well over a ton of seed on the back of my 1500, drove it 45mph from Wrightsville to da Luv Shak !!!



What you gonna do with all that seed?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2012)

I want to go home...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What you gonna do with all that seed?





It's for my wife's birdfeeder . . . 





blood on the ground said:


> I want to go home...





Me to bro, 7 hrs and 30 minutes to go.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's for my wife's birdfeeder . . .



I might want to come down and do some bird watching then...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's for my wife's birdfeeder . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be dry by then!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I want to go home...



Go, anyone has a problem with it tell em to call me..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's for my wife's birdfeeder . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3ferme


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go, anyone has a problem with it tell em to call me..


you got that call yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 3ferme
> 
> you got that call yet?



Who said I wuz gonna answer it?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



When did you give up your broom for a bicycle?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who said I wuz gonna answer it?





Answer your phone!!! 



Keebs said:


>



<-------Crunchy peanut butter and grape jelly, w/ sammiches, cold milk and chips!!!

Think I should post it in da cafe???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When did you give up your broom for a bicycle?


 who said I did?  I'm multi-talented, in many areas.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When did you give up your broom for a bicycle?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> who said I did?  I'm multi-talented, in many areas.........



I don't see no broom in that aviator..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Answer your phone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you should, it'd be another "instant classic"!
<--------'Nother fresh salad, with extra pepper jack cheese!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't see no broom in that aviator..


 sheesh, lemme put it in slo-mo for ya & see if you can see where I got it stored on da bike!


----------



## rydert (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think Keebs has seen that other thread


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> I don't think Keebs has seen that other thread


ohgawdnowwhat???????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I think you should, it'd be another "instant classic"!
> <--------'Nother fresh salad, with extra pepper jack cheese!



I don't know, there's a technique to peelin and slicin nanners, not too mention the proper way to spread crunchy pb and to apply just the right amount of jelly.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Half ton truk, ton of stuff, what could go wrong





kracker said:


> Not a thing, long as you're going fast enough!





Jeff C. said:


> With a highly experienced redneck like you.....probably nuttin!!
> 
> Just be wary of the citified idjits around you that are gonna get all puckered up....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Had well over a ton of seed on the back of my 1500, drove it 45mph from Wrightsville to da Luv Shak !!!



Slow, easy an no probs  Now jus gotta make it back



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go, anyone has a problem with it tell em to call me..



Still at 867-5309


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know, there's a _*technique to peelin and slicin nanners*_, not too mention the proper way to spread crunchy pb and to apply just the right amount of jelly.


 true, do you cut them length wise or in circles?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> I don't think Keebs has seen that other thread


 thanks for the bread crumb trail, darlin'.............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2012)

Another Waffle House lunch is in da books


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> I don't think Keebs has seen that other thread



 



Hankus said:


> Slow, easy an no probs  Now jus gotta make it back
> 
> 
> 
> Still at 867-5309



I thought that was Tbug's #!!



Keebs said:


> true, do you cut them length wise or in circles?



Circles, but dat's where da technique comes in for proper placement 



hdm03 said:


> Another Waffle House lunch is in da books



 prayers sent!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Another Waffle House lunch is in da books



Did ya remember to tip properly?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ohgawdnowwhat???????



Neverminnnnnd


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Did ya remember to tip properly?



Yep; nearly 50%


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Yep; nearly 50%


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay gang. I know I haven't been around but I need a last ditch effort of prayers real quick. 

Heading out the door to take ERD to court and meet with the Solicitor and see if we can work something out. We're good with probation, paying fines, drug testing and such, just trying to avoid any "time" so he'll stay motivated to graduate in October. Besides, he can't get a job and pay fines if he's incarcerated and they said they'd rather see him graduate and make something of himself than to send him to live behind bars. 

Just hoping I can beg for a little mercy and help from the court for my son. 


Will update yall this evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay gang. I know I haven't been around but I need a last ditch effort of prayers real quick.
> 
> Heading out the door to take ERD to court and meet with the Solicitor and see if we can work something out. We're good with probation, paying fines, drug testing and such, just trying to avoid any "time" so he'll stay motivated to graduate in October. Besides, he can't get a job and pay fines if he's incarcerated and they said they'd rather see him graduate and make something of himself than to send him to live behind bars.
> 
> ...



You've got it girl. Let us know how it goes..


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay gang. I know I haven't been around but I need a last ditch effort of prayers real quick.
> 
> Heading out the door to take ERD to court and meet with the Solicitor and see if we can work something out. We're good with probation, paying fines, drug testing and such, just trying to avoid any "time" so he'll stay motivated to graduate in October. Besides, he can't get a job and pay fines if he's incarcerated and they said they'd rather see him graduate and make something of himself than to send him to live behind bars.
> 
> ...



Praying for ya'll T-Bug!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay gang. I know I haven't been around but I need a last ditch effort of prayers real quick.
> 
> Heading out the door to take ERD to court and meet with the Solicitor and see if we can work something out. We're good with probation, paying fines, drug testing and such, just trying to avoid any "time" so he'll stay motivated to graduate in October. Besides, he can't get a job and pay fines if he's incarcerated and they said they'd rather see him graduate and make something of himself than to send him to live behind bars.
> 
> ...



Yes ma'am.....don't you worry, will do!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> So much for undertime yesterday, I didn't get home until 1:00 am this mornin



Lucky U...I came in this morning at 1 and didn't get back home and in bed til 6:45 this morning.  And back at it at noon!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Did ya remember to tip properly?


 Hiya Crickett!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Neverminnnnnd





turtlebug said:


> Okay gang. I know I haven't been around but I need a last ditch effort of prayers real quick.
> 
> Heading out the door to take ERD to court and meet with the Solicitor and see if we can work something out. We're good with probation, paying fines, drug testing and such, just trying to avoid any "time" so he'll stay motivated to graduate in October. Besides, he can't get a job and pay fines if he's incarcerated and they said they'd rather see him graduate and make something of himself than to send him to live behind bars.
> 
> ...


              and then some!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Long day for me too.
> Pretty sad accident happened yesterday. 3 bicyclists were riding from Alaska to Key West( what we were told) and were hit by a Semi between Sasser and Dawson before daylight. One killed, one in serious condition, not sure about the third one.
> Several other events just turned yesterday into a day to try and forget for me.



Dang...that sux.   go out to them all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Lucky U...I came in this morning at 1 and didn't get back home and in bed til 6:45 this morning.  And back at it at noon!



Uhggggg!!! I worked a split shift like that for over a year once!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had well over a ton of seed on the back of my 1500, drove it 45mph from Wrightsville to da Luv Shak !!!



I had loaded my Jeep J-10 p/u with 1850 lbs of white marble chips and drove it home with the rear suspension bottomed out on the axle.  Took a while to get used to no brakes!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay gang. I know I haven't been around but I need a last ditch effort of prayers real quick.
> 
> Heading out the door to take ERD to court and meet with the Solicitor and see if we can work something out. We're good with probation, paying fines, drug testing and such, just trying to avoid any "time" so he'll stay motivated to graduate in October. Besides, he can't get a job and pay fines if he's incarcerated and they said they'd rather see him graduate and make something of himself than to send him to live behind bars.
> 
> ...



I'll definitely send some    up for ya Bugsy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2012)

Got to go cut some pipe and weld up some handrails,... lucky me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I think I got caught up here...now to get back to work!     Good day to everyone...TGIF!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Got to go cut some pipe and weld up some handrails,... lucky me.


 they let you around dangerous stuff like that?!?!


----------



## rydert (Jul 27, 2012)

prayers sent for you T-bug


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Got to go cut some pipe and weld up some handrails,... lucky me.



Hope ya have some good shade.  Weldin in the sun stinks.


----------



## rydert (Jul 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Got to go cut some pipe and weld up some handrails,... lucky me.




handrails......................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought I heard some distant thunder...could've just been hdm03


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought I heard some distant thunder...could've just been hdm03



Any green fog rising, if so then it was fo sho hdm03.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought I heard some distant thunder...could've just been hdm03





pstrahin said:


> Any green fog rising, if so then it was fo sho hdm03.



Sorry about that fellers!  Sometimes they come out without any warning 



Man alive that one had an aroma to it


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry about that fellers!  Sometimes they come out without any warning
> 
> 
> 
> Man alive that one had an aroma to it



Need a wetone?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Need a wetone?



 If ya got one handy; that would be nice


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2012)

Thankless job for the most part.


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 27, 2012)

*yawn* morning everyone.

I think today I should go swimming..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2012)

Where is Hankus?


----------



## rydert (Jul 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Need a wetone?



had to read this one twice.........was thinking "we tone"
........then realized "wet one"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> *yawn* morning everyone.
> 
> I think today I should go swimming..



Okie Dokie...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thankless job for the most part.



Lousy tippers?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tbug,
Prayers are being sent your way in hopes a good resolution can be achieved for all involved.


----------



## rydert (Jul 27, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> *yawn* morning everyone.
> 
> I think today I should go swimming..




you gotta pool?...................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thankless job for the most part.


 *I* thank you!!!!!!!!


Megs840 said:


> *yawn* morning everyone.
> 
> I think today I should go swimming..


watch out for the turtles.............


hdm03 said:


> Where is Hankus?


ssshhhhh...................he's on that *other* assignment............


rydert said:


> had to read this one twice.........was thinking "we tone"
> ........then realized "wet one"


 dude, you juss ain't right!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Lousy tippers?





Nope. You know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> *yawn* morning everyone.
> 
> I think today I should go swimming..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Okie Dokie...





rydert said:


> you gotta pool?...................





I do !!!  


She's already got the swimmies.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I do !!!
> 
> 
> She's already got the swimmies.




OMG, that quack is something else !!!!   


I hear some thunder boomers that are really close now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope. You know.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I do !!!
> 
> 
> She's already got the swimmies.



I got one too.  

Ya know what happens when ya go out of town for 7 days and forget to set the timer on the filter?    I gots green nasty water!!


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2012)

A loud clap of thunder and a bunch of little feet rapidly pawing at the door. Mite git some rain.


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:
			
		

> Where is Hankus?



work?



			
				rydert said:
			
		

> you gotta pool?...................



Older lady next door does, I help her clean it so I get usage anytime.



			
				keebs said:
			
		

> watch out for the turtles.............


Ringo(dog) actually ate one this morning. oo


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Ya'll talking about numbers earlier and then Snowy puts this on FB!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I got one too.
> 
> Ya know what happens when ya go out of town for 7 days and forget to set the timer on the filter?    I gots green nasty water!!






Bomb it with about 15lbs of Shockit !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> I don't think Keebs has seen that other thread





Keebs said:


> ohgawdnowwhat???????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2012)

Thought i'd share since most of yall like to cook and can appreciate old stuff. 

Greatgrandmas cook book. There is like 7 or 800 pages in this thing, of depression era cooking. From possum to shrimp.


----------



## rydert (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



clicked on the play button and listened a minute, then clicked on the stop button and that idjit wouldn't shut up


....Keeebs


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Thought i'd share since most of yall like to cook and can appreciate old stuff.
> 
> Greatgrandmas cook book. There is like 7 or 800 pages in this thing, of depression era cooking. From possum to shrimp.



Wow! Very neat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Thought i'd share since most of yall like to cook and can appreciate old stuff.
> 
> Greatgrandmas cook book. There is like 7 or 800 pages in this thing, of depression era cooking. From possum to shrimp.





Now that is something else right there!


----------



## rydert (Jul 27, 2012)

that's pretty cool slip......I know i'm not supposed to mention this word........but did she have any recipies for SPAM?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Thought i'd share since most of yall like to cook and can appreciate old stuff.
> 
> Greatgrandmas cook book. There is like 7 or 800 pages in this thing, of depression era cooking. From possum to shrimp.



Cool stuff Slam. I'd certainly like to try a couple of those out, especially the shrimp stuffing.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Thought i'd share since most of yall like to cook and can appreciate old stuff.
> 
> Greatgrandmas cook book. There is like 7 or 800 pages in this thing, of depression era cooking. From possum to shrimp.


Oh I'd LOVE to sit & look through that thing!!


rydert said:


> clicked on the play button and listened a minute, then clicked on the stop button and that idjit wouldn't shut up
> 
> 
> ....Keeebs


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

Someone help me get out of the dumps!


----------



## rydert (Jul 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone help me get out of the dumps!



it's Friday


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Wow! Very neat!





Nicodemus said:


> Now that is something else right there!





rydert said:


> that's pretty cool slip......I know i'm not supposed to mention this word........but did she have any recipies for SPAM?


I just looked though all of the "meat" pages and didnt see anything about spam, but spam came out in 1937 and the book in 1944, so i bet its in there somewhere. I just missed it or the page is missing.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool stuff Slam. I'd certainly like to try a couple of those out, especially the shrimp stuffing.


Lotta good stuff in that book.


Keebs said:


> Oh I'd LOVE to sit & look through that thing!!


I enjoyed looking though it for a minute. So many pages for substitutes on things (Like butter or sugar) and for how to make things last longer.

She hand wrote some things in there also, so its cool to see that ... believe it or not there are a few color pictures too.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone help me get out of the dumps!



watcha need Brother?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone help me get out of the dumps!



A dancin' nanner always makes me smile


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

rydert said:


> it's Friday





pstrahin said:


> watcha need Brother?



Not sure what I need...but sitting here at work isn't cutting it!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> A dancin' nanner always makes me smile



lots of dancing nanners are better than one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

How bout some of dis...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

That's looking pretty good there Hugh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Thought i'd share since most of yall like to cook and can appreciate old stuff.
> 
> Greatgrandmas cook book. There is like 7 or 800 pages in this thing, of depression era cooking. From possum to shrimp.







boneboy96 said:


> Someone help me get out of the dumps!



You....in the dumps? Nuttin a gun trade and a six pack couldn't handle  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> How bout some of dis...
> 
> View attachment 678930



MizT wants me to grill burgers this evenin, I got bad news for her, not with this thunder and lightnin bearin down on me  Unless it goes around!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm out ya'll, everyone have a good and safe weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That's looking pretty good there Hugh!



Got one of em' in foil for a gatherin at a friends house tonight. They are fixin a low country boil. Won't be any hunger round their place while watchin the opening ceremonies. 

The other one is for mom and dad. I'm gonna hook them up tomorrow..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2012)

Later folks


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone help me get out of the dumps!



Give me a call if you need to


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got one of em' in foil for a gatherin at a friends house tonight. They are fixin a low country boil. Won't be any hunger round their place while watchin the opening ceremonies.
> 
> The other one is for mom and dad. I'm gonna hook them up tomorrow..





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Give me a call if you need to



thanks...between the food on the grill and the dancing nanners...and thoughts of a 6 pack and a gun trade...I feel better.    

Now if I can just survive til 8pm...than it'll be Brewski:thirty!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2012)

Careful...ya might put an eye out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> thanks...between the food on the grill and the dancing nanners...and thoughts of a 6 pack and a gun trade...I feel better.
> 
> Now if I can just survive til 8pm...than it'll be Brewski:thirty!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone help me get out of the dumps!





slip said:


> She hand wrote some things in there also, so its cool to see that ... believe it or not there are a few color pictures too.


See if there is one for Apple Butter for me, please!
Git home after MUCHO amounts of rain............... 2/10's in the gauge, we had a gully washer, musta blew right over the top of that thing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> See if there is one for Apple Butter for me, please!
> Git home after MUCHO amounts of rain............... 2/10's in the gauge, we had a gully washer, musta blew right over the top of that thing!



WOW!!! 

Still raining lightly here.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Still raining lightly here.....


here too, barely........ it let up enough for me to hay the horses, fix a drank & set on the porch.......


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> See if there is one for Apple Butter for me, please!
> Git home after MUCHO amounts of rain............... 2/10's in the gauge, we had a gully washer, musta blew right over the top of that thing!



I will look.



Just gotta heck of a storm here... Tons of lightning, killed the power a few times. Love them summer time storms.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

slip said:


> I will look.
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta heck of a storm here... Tons of lightning, killed the power a few times. Love them summer time storms.


Thanks, had a great aunt that used to make it and thought I'd try my hand at it if I could find a *true* 'ol timey recipe for it!
Looks like the rains done left me here, but MAYBE  more will come my way!
Gotta go plug the lap top in, dang thing gets thirsty every now & then for the go juice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> here too, barely........ it let up enough for me to hay the horses, fix a drank & set on the porch.......



I heard that!!  I'm managing to get the burgers grilled, so far!! 



slip said:


> I will look.
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta heck of a storm here... Tons of lightning, killed the power a few times. Love them summer time storms.



Yeah, I saw all of that over your way slip!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2012)

Freakin fly flew down the front of my shirt, he was freakin out and i was freakin out, he couldnt get out fast enough and i couldnt get teh shirt off fast enough! 



If i had known it was only a fly ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Freakin fly flew down the front of my shirt, he was freakin out and i was freakin out, he couldnt get out fast enough and i couldnt get teh shirt off fast enough!
> 
> 
> 
> If i had known it was only a fly ...


a bit paranoid?????


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Still raining lightly here.....





Keebs said:


> here too, barely........ it let up enough for me to hay the horses, fix a drank & set on the porch.......



Heavy storm came and went here.  I wish the wind woulda left and the rain stayed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Heavy storm came and went here.  I wish the wind woulda left and the rain stayed.



looks like the hunting lease is getting hammered right now. Can't wait to go run trail cams and feeders Monday! 
 Speaking of feeders, ya'll better start stocking up on corn because the drought is about to make corn prices go thru the roof. There was quite a bit of corn going out the door this evening.


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)

This walking boot rocks!!! Went to Danielsville this afternoon and hung out with a buddy at his store, then went to Athens and saw my oldest daughter. Good times


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> thanks...between the food on the grill and the dancing nanners...and thoughts of a 6 pack and a gun trade...I feel better.
> 
> Now if I can just survive til 8pm...than it'll be Brewski:thirty!



OK Bob ... it's beer thirty .... this round is on you!    Don't know about you but that makes ME feel better!  

Evening e'rebody.  Anybody hear from Bugs??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> This walking boot rocks!!! Went to Danielsville this afternoon and hung out with a buddy at his store, then went to Athens and saw my oldest daughter. Good times







Tag-a-long said:


> OK Bob ... it's beer thirty .... this round is on you!    Don't know about you but that makes ME feel better!
> 
> Evening e'rebody.  Anybody hear from Bugs??



Evenin Tag!!! 

Not yet.....


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> a bit paranoid?????


Yes! We've got a bunch of yeller jackets this year.


rhbama3 said:


> looks like the hunting lease is getting hammered right now. Can't wait to go run trail cams and feeders Monday!
> Speaking of feeders, ya'll better start stocking up on corn because the drought is about to make corn prices go thru the roof. There was quite a bit of corn going out the door this evening.


Hope chicken feed dont go up ... 


kracker said:


> This walking boot rocks!!! Went to Danielsville this afternoon and hung out with a buddy at his store, then went to Athens and saw my oldest daughter. Good times


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 27, 2012)

Evenin' Y'all! Just a quick check in. Got orientation first thing in the morning, then gonna pass through and visit Mr. Travis (of TED's Knives) for a spell. Can't wait!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin' Y'all! Just a quick check in. Got orientation first thing in the morning, then gonna pass through and visit Mr. Travis (of TED's Knives) for a spell. Can't wait!!


You pay attention and act like somebody at orientation!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> You pay attention and act like somebody at orientation!



You mean...I'm supposed to pay attention???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You mean...I'm supposed to pay attention???



Nah, they'll give you some paperwork that covers everything. However, it is considered bad manners to snore while the Admin is talking.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nah, they'll give you some paperwork that covers everything. However, it is considered bad manners to snore while the Admin is talking.



I'll make sure to drink an extra cup of coffee then! Night night y'all!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2012)

thunder and lightning all around my house and not a drop of rain. This sux...


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> thunder and lightning all around my house and not a drop of rain. This sux...


You don't have a tree in your yard you can climb?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2012)

Boiled schrimp, fried schrimp, schrimp cocktail, schrimp kabobs, schrimp poboy, spicy schrimp.... the list just goes on and on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> You don't have a tree in your yard you can climb?


I got enough issues already. Just got home from taking my daughters puter to the puter repair place. In true pookie fashion, she didn't see it on the couch and sat on top of it. Now awaiting a price quote to replace the cracked screen. 


Les Miles said:


> Boiled schrimp, fried schrimp, schrimp cocktail, schrimp kabobs, schrimp poboy, spicy schrimp.... the list just goes on and on.



I had fried calamari and the lemon rosemary chicken from Johnny Carino's. Good stuff, but you still win.


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got enough issues already. Just got home from taking my daughters puter to the puter repair place. In true pookie fashion, she didn't see it on the couch and sat on top of it. Now awaiting a price quote to replace the cracked screen.
> 
> 
> I had fried calamari and the lemon rosemary chicken from Johnny Carino's. Good stuff, but you still win.


I had to replace mine a couple of months ago. I think the screen was around 80 bucks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> I had to replace mine a couple of months ago. I think the screen was around 80 bucks.



I'm guessing about a $100, but he'll call us monday.
Well, i gotta call it a night. The girls need the puter for homework. Later, ya'll!


----------



## kracker (Jul 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm guessing about a $100, but he'll call us monday.
> Well, i gotta call it a night. The girls need the puter for homework. Later, ya'll!


Night..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2012)

HAPPY SATURDAY MORNING to all of you drivelers.  I surely wanted to sleep late today but my eyes popped open at the usual time instead.  Guess that I will wash a couple of loads of laundry instead. 

Yesterday afternoon three different storms came and went with all of the lightning fanfare and wind BUT only about 10 drops of rain.  I looked at the upcoming 7-day forecast and it shows rain on the screen for every day.  I am thinking that those weathermen are just messing with our minds about any rain coming down between now and December 31st.

Now get your tails out of bed and be a productive citizen today !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY SATURDAY MORNING to all of you drivelers.  I surely wanted to sleep late today but my eyes popped open at the usual time instead.  Guess that I will wash a couple of loads of laundry instead.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon three different storms came and went with all of the lightning fanfare and wind BUT only about 10 drops of rain.  I looked at the upcoming 7-day forecast and it shows rain on the screen for every day.  I am thinking that those weathermen are just messing with our minds about any rain coming down between now and December 31st.
> 
> Now get your tails out of bed and be a productive citizen today !!!



Geez Mike...just how much laundry do you have piled up?    Seems you do a load every morning while the white screen of death is alive!       Oh and Good morning!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2012)

Dang EE, even I rolled over after the eyes popped open.   Well the coffee is ready so the day has started.   Still darkish outside.  The days are noticeably getting shorter.   Cooler weather is sure to follow.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 28, 2012)

Good Morning Peeps


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2012)

Mornin fellers, decent showers here yesterday evenin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Geez Mike...just how much laundry do you have piled up?    Seems you do a load every morning while the white screen of death is alive!       Oh and Good morning!!!




Bob,

Good morning back at you.
My typical week of laundry consists of several pairs of golf shorts and shirts, blue jeans, regular casual shirts, whites such as underwear, t-shirts, and white golf socks, black gold-toe socks, and towels.  Each day while I am waiting for the white screen to disappear, I will be reading the newspaper and eating breakfast while washing maybe the golf shorts and shirts.  Next day, it might be the blue jeans.  Next day it might be just the casual shirts.  Next day it might be the "white clothes".  Next day, maybe the towels, Next day maybe the black socks only.  I can complete the wash and drying each morning while on the computer, eating breakfast, and reading the newspaper all at the same time.

This morning, I decided to wash blue jeans.  They are finished being washed and dried now and hung up on hangers.  Since it is just me, I wash smaller loads and complete them this way about 4-5 times a week average.  Got to be able multi-task so I use a small digital timer that keeps me on schedule every morning and it also lets me know when to call my Texas sweetie and wake her up each morning too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Good morning back at you.
> 
> whites such as underwear,



the visual is TMI


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the visual is TMI



Gobblin, you know that I have never been politically correct and your are right about the TMI.  That is just the way my mind works.  Sorry about that !!!    


ps:  I am just glad that I didn't say yellow or brown !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, you know that I have never been politically correct and your are right about the TMI.  That is just the way my mind works.  Sorry about that !!!



The WoWs will be along shortly and drooling.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2012)

Shucks, the W.O.W's will probably be throwing up instead !!!    

I think that I better get a shower and get on up to the country before I get in serious trouble here.  Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## kracker (Jul 28, 2012)

Morning y'all...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

I usually dread the phone ringing on an early saturday morning because 95% of the time its the Big House calling me in.
 This phone call was different. A co-worker was at a yard sale this morning and called to say they had deer stands! Wel, he didn't know nough to tell me what he was looking at, so i got dressed and headed over there. 
So..... i get there and end up buying an 8 foot tri-pod, a 12 foot tri-pod, and a 12 foot two man ladder stand for $80! This kinda luck never happens to me! 
Okay, the seats need replacing, and the 8 foot tri-pod is a Fishbait special( gotta be fearless to get in it), but all look like they are in good shape, just need some new screws and locknuts.


----------



## kracker (Jul 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I usually dread the phone ringing on an early saturday morning because 95% of the time its the Big House calling me in.
> This phone call was different. A co-worker was at a yard sale this morning and called to say they had deer stands! Wel, he didn't know nough to tell me what he was looking at, so i got dressed and headed over there.
> So..... i get there and end up buying an 8 foot tri-pod, a 12 foot tri-pod, and a 12 foot two man ladder stand for $80! This kinda luck never happens to me!
> Okay, the seats need replacing, and the 8 foot tri-pod is a Fishbait special( gotta be fearless to get in it), but all look like they are in good shape, just need some new screws and locknuts.


and a new chapter begins in the pookie saga...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> and a new chapter begins in the pookie saga...



true. I didn't think about that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2012)

This should be interesting.  I'm going to babysit my 1 1/2 namesake nephew and his 4 yr old sister, BY MYSELF 'til Dawn comes home!!! 


I don't know ANYTHING 'bout chilluns ???  Hope the boy doesn't doodoo in his diapers 'cause I ain't never changed one and don't know how.  Figure I can just rinse him off with a garden hose, or kinda dunk him around in the pool ??? 


Think I'll start a thread and get some advice . . .


----------



## kracker (Jul 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This should be interesting.  I'm going to babysit my 1 1/2 namesake nephew and his 4 yr old sister, BY MYSELF 'til Dawn comes home!!!
> 
> 
> I don't know ANYTHING 'bout chilluns ???  Hope the boy doesn't doodoo in his diapers 'cause I ain't never changed one and don't know how.  Figure I can just rinse him off with a garden hose, or kinda dunk him around in the pool ???
> ...


just put a little something special in their sippy cups, they'll sleep til Dawn gets home..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> just put a little something special in their sippy cups, they'll sleep til Dawn gets home..





Hmmmmmmmmm, I like the way you think !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This should be interesting.  I'm going to babysit my 1 1/2 namesake nephew and his 4 yr old sister, BY MYSELF 'til Dawn comes home!!!
> 
> 
> I don't know ANYTHING 'bout chilluns ???  Hope the boy doesn't doodoo in his diapers 'cause I ain't never changed one and don't know how.  Figure I can just rinse him off with a garden hose, or kinda dunk him around in the pool ???
> ...


I can SOOOOO see you doing this:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can SOOOOO see you doing this:





Just checked, got 2 rolls of duct tape, will that be enough?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2012)

Think I'm gonna take a "nervous" pill and mebbe a shota likker . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2012)

headed to Albany & then on to Bronwood.......... ya'll have a good day!
Mill, good luck!


----------



## kracker (Jul 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna take a "nervous" pill and mebbe a shota likker . . .


I've found Jager makes most things tolerable.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna take a "nervous" pill and mebbe a shota likker . . .



Ya got a dog crate ?  



Keebs said:


> headed to Albany & then on to Bronwood.......... ya'll have a good day!
> Mill, good luck!



Later Miss D ....where the heck is Bronwood ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> headed to Albany & then on to Bronwood.......... ya'll have a good day!
> Mill, good luck!






Be careful and have fun !! 




Er uhm, thanks . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna take a "nervous" pill and mebbe a shota likker . . .



Just give them a teaspoon of liquid Benadryl in a sippy cup of kool aid. They'll be nice and sleepy. 


Whaaaaa? I have a legit reason for giving the stuff to my kids...I'm just telling him what it'll do


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 28, 2012)

Went to orientation. Gawd there musta been at least a thousand people there. Yikes!!

Hightailed it over to Thomaston to meet Travis and piece together a little pretty thing Rob and I talked about. He sure is a nice fella! Another fella stopped by to talk to him for a minute during our visit and told on Mr. Travis....seems he was a little nicer dressed than he usually is to work in his shop  Silly man....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This should be interesting.  I'm going to babysit my 1 1/2 namesake nephew and his 4 yr old sister, BY MYSELF 'til Dawn comes home!!!
> 
> 
> I don't know ANYTHING 'bout chilluns ???  Hope the boy doesn't doodoo in his diapers 'cause I ain't never changed one and don't know how.  Figure I can just rinse him off with a garden hose, or kinda dunk him around in the pool ???
> ...



you can do it.    Give them a little Mt. dew.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I usually dread the phone ringing on an early saturday morning because 95% of the time its the Big House calling me in.
> This phone call was different. A co-worker was at a yard sale this morning and called to say they had deer stands! Wel, he didn't know nough to tell me what he was looking at, so i got dressed and headed over there.
> So..... i get there and end up buying an 8 foot tri-pod, a 12 foot tri-pod, and a 12 foot two man ladder stand for $80! This kinda luck never happens to me!
> Okay, the seats need replacing, and the 8 foot tri-pod is a Fishbait special( gotta be fearless to get in it), but all look like they are in good shape, just need some new screws and locknuts.



WTG bama!!! 

I'm sure you will re-engineer it!! 



rhbama3 said:


> true. I didn't think about that.



Like your skeerd!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> This should be interesting.  I'm going to babysit my 1 1/2 namesake nephew and his 4 yr old sister, BY MYSELF 'til Dawn comes home!!!
> 
> 
> I don't know ANYTHING 'bout chilluns ???  Hope the boy doesn't doodoo in his diapers 'cause I ain't never changed one and don't know how.  Figure I can just rinse him off with a garden hose, or kinda dunk him around in the pool ???
> ...




Bwahahahahahahahaha!!! Don't ferget the close pin, you gonna need bof hands, unless you just hold by one foot and dunk 



rhbama3 said:


> I can SOOOOO see you doing this:



I'd give anything to be there videoing it!!

One of my old avatars 



Keebs said:


> headed to Albany & then on to Bronwood.......... ya'll have a good day!
> Mill, good luck!



Have a good'un Keebsy!!! 



kracker said:


> I've found Jager makes most things tolerable.



Eye-talian Valium  



Sterlo58 said:


> Ya got a dog crate ?
> 
> 
> 
> Later Miss D....where the heck is Bronwood ?



That'll work 



Sugar Plum said:


> Just give them a teaspoon of liquid Benadryl in a sippy cup of kool aid. They'll be nice and sleepy.
> 
> 
> Whaaaaa? I have a legit reason for giving the stuff to my kids...I'm just telling him what it'll do



  

OH!!  Helllllooooo there!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Went to orientation. Gawd there musta been at least a thousand people there. Yikes!!
> 
> Hightailed it over to Thomaston to meet Travis and piece together a little pretty thing Rob and I talked about. He sure is a nice fella! Another fella stopped by to talk to him for a minute during our visit and told on Mr. Travis....seems he was a little nicer dressed than he usually is to work in his shop  Silly man....











threeleggedpigmy said:


> you can do it.    Give them a little Mt. dew.



Honey Boo Boo Child!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow, most of da gang is here now !!!


Gotta go pick up the monsta's at 4 pm, hope their folks can't smell da likker on my breath !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, most of da gang is here now !!!
> 
> 
> Gotta go pick up the monsta's at 4 pm, hope their folks can't smell da likker on my breath !!



Just tell'em you were sampling the pre-mixed bottles you fixed for'em.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just tell'em you were sampling the pre-mixed bottles you fixed for'em.....





Chief, there's a good chance they'll be drankin too, it's their 5th wedding anniversary !!!


Gonna give my nephew  a $100 bill and a Viagra and wish him all the best while I "take" care of da kiddies . . .


They're gonna stay at the Ritz-Carlton on Oconee, eat out and go to the picture sho !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief, there's a good chance they'll be drankin too, it's their 5th wedding anniversary !!!
> 
> 
> Gonna give my nephew  a $100 bill and a Viagra and wish him all the best while I "take" care of da kiddies . . .
> ...



I wish you was my UNK!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> WTG bama!!!
> 
> I'm sure you will re-engineer it!!
> 
> ...



Nope, not scared. Over the years i have come to the conclusion that boo boo's and bleeding are just part of the process when it comes to projects. I'm rarely wrong.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, not scared. Over the years i have come to the conclusion that boo boo's and bleeding are just part of the process when it comes to projects. I'm rarely wrong.



That's what I meant.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, not scared. Over the years i have come to the conclusion that boo boo's and bleeding are just part of the process when it comes to projects. I'm rarely wrong.



 If you aint bleedin, you aint doing it right!



Howdy ho errybody. Busy busy saturday at work, i'd say they got their moneys worth out of me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I meant.



I can't figure out how this stoopid stand goes together. 
A lot of the nuts and bolts are missing, so i'm gonna make Tractor Supply very happy either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2012)

Great.
Awsome.
VAN FREAKIN TASTIC.



Driver side window (power) in the blazer wont go up. Checked the fuses, aint that ... nah, that would be to simple and cheap.

Ironic, i just got my check today ... guess i found somewhere to put it already.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't figure out how this stoopid stand goes together.
> A lot of the nuts and bolts are missing, so i'm gonna make Tractor Supply very happy either tonight or tomorrow.





Don`t forget rubbin` alchohol, hydrogen peroxide, tincture of merthiolate, turpentine, bandages, and a Bible...


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2012)

Beat the heck out of it enough and it went back up. Good enuff for me. aint foolin with it no more.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t forget rubbin` alchohol, hydrogen peroxide, tincture of merthiolate, turpentine, bandages, and a Bible...



you know me TOO well.....


----------



## kracker (Jul 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Beat the heck out of it enough and it went back up. Good enuff for me. aint foolin with it no more.


Get ready to put a new motor in the window...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> Get ready to put a new motor in the window...



That's what I was fixin'to say, too. Mine did that all the time. Make sure to check your alignment every so often. My blazer was notorious for getting out of alignment. Dealership said it's one of the vehicles worst traits.

Sorry for the bad news. Maybe yours wont be so bad!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Beat the heck out of it enough and it went back up. Good enuff for me. aint foolin with it no more.





kracker said:


> Get ready to put a new motor in the window...


The time or two that I have had to replace the electric motor for the window it was only about 70 to 80 bucks, and that was at the dealership, parts, and labor ........Not too bad!!


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> Get ready to put a new motor in the window...


 Wont be using that window for a while then.


Sugar Plum said:


> That's what I was fixin'to say, too. Mine did that all the time. Make sure to check your alignment every so often. My blazer was notorious for getting out of alignment. Dealership said it's one of the vehicles worst traits.
> 
> Sorry for the bad news. Maybe yours wont be so bad!


Yeah, i believe it. The front end, tires, shocks, and brakes were all shot, and the alignment of course was off. Got all of that fixed now though, just dont have anything left for windows.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> The time or two that I have had to replace the electric motor for the window it was only about 70 to 80 bucks, and that was at the dealership, parts, and labor ........Not too bad!!



Wow thats not as bad as i would think.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 28, 2012)

They're not that bad to do shade tree. You're going to have learn to take the door apart anyways.

Do you have a Harbor Freight store near you? They have trim tools inexpensive.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> They're not that bad to do shade tree. You're going to have learn to take the door apart anyways.
> 
> Do you have a Harbor Freight store near you? They have trim tools inexpensive.



No Harbor freight stores near that i know of.


Man, you have no idea Apparently she had a nice sound system in it that she didnt want to sell with it, fine by me ... well, she pulled the speakers and stuff out and put the interior back together real ... err .. "half hearted".. so i've got to rip it all out and put it back together right. Was just wanting to wait for it to cool down.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Wont be using that window for a while then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After a while it gets kind of embarrassing having to open your door to make a transaction in a drive through!!


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> After a while it gets kind of embarrassing having to open your door to make a transaction in a drive through!!



Could be worse, i could have to get in and out nascar style because the window works and the door doesnt?

Bright side to everything.




Yeah im not going to let it stay this way long.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2012)

Coffee is ready..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2012)

Morning all.  Thanks for the coffee Miguel, it may just come in handy here shortly...gotta go to work for a few hours this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2012)

Coffee is good.   Having someone else make it is better.  Thanks MC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

Coffee is good!!! Mornin....


----------



## kracker (Jul 29, 2012)

Morning....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t forget rubbin` alchohol, hydrogen peroxide, tincture of merthiolate, turpentine, bandages, and a Bible...



We fixin to pull another tooth Nic???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 29, 2012)

mornin folks......


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2012)

Morning!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you MC, BB, Gobblin, Jeff, Kracker, and KyBowhunter.

I was lazy this morning so I slept an extra hour and then read the newspaper and ate breakfast.  The news was the same as I think they took the previous news and shook it up and threw it back onto the paper again.  

Can one of you send about a foot of slow soaking rain to to this area (without those crazy storms).  I checked my property up in the country yesterday and it had not rained a drop during the past week.  It was as hot as a piece of coal in a firebox on a steam locomotive too.  In fact, the deer were taking turns high diving off of the dam into the pond just to keep cool.       

Hope all of you have a good day today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin folks......



Yeah, but it never looks like that after it comes out of the microwave.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 29, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you MC, BB, Gobblin, Jeff, Kracker, and KyBowhunter.
> 
> I was lazy this morning so I slept an extra hour and then read the newspaper and ate breakfast.  The news was the same as I think they took the previous news and shook it up and threw it back onto the paper again.
> 
> ...



I hear ya about the rain.....we really need a slow soaker... My Uncle farms in KY, and they are having their worst drought in many years....most of his corn isn't going to make this year, beans might pull through. They are hoping to just break even....I send prayers up for them every day.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but it never looks like that after it comes out of the microwave.



just now polishing off a plate of eggs, sausage, biscuits, and some home made sausage gravy.......Think I need a nap!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

Waffles, eggs, and bacon this mornin!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Later Miss D ....where the heck is Bronwood ?


Sorta between Dawson & Leesburg............... had to help a friend deliver a car to her Mom after she got it fixed for her.

well? has Quack survived?????
Hey ya'll....... think I'll head to da pool.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sorta between Dawson & Leesburg............... had to help a friend deliver a car to her Mom after she got it fixed for her.
> 
> well? has Quack survived?????
> Hey ya'll....... think I'll head to da pool.........





Haven't heard from him 

Me too....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ya'll, that was pure TERROR !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sorta between Dawson & Leesburg............... had to help a friend deliver a car to her Mom after she got it fixed for her.
> 
> well? has Quack survived?????
> Hey ya'll....... think I'll head to da pool.........





Jeff C. said:


> Haven't heard from him
> 
> Me too....





Allow me to announce....THE MAN!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll, that was pure TERROR !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Allow me to announce....THE MAN!!





Nic, dat buoy's my BUD !!!!  Dawn has a neice named after her, and now I've got a great nephew named after ME !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll, that was pure TERROR !!!!!!!!


You look terrified!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

Just got back from Tractor Supply. Now, they have( or had) regular corn for $10.69 for 50 pounds. Thats all gone, but the "Deer corn" is there for $10.89 for 40 pounds!
20 cents more for 10 pounds less? Seriously?
Oh, and the tripod the guy sold me for $20 is pretty much shot. Rusted thru at several Jesus joints. Gonna take the bad parts to the welder tomorrow and see how much to fix or replace.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from Tractor Supply. Now, they have( or had) regular corn for $10.69 for 50 pounds. Thats all gone, but the "Deer corn" is there for $10.89 for 40 pounds!
> 20 cents more for 10 pounds less? Seriously?
> Oh, and the tripod the guy sold me for $20 is pretty much shot. Rusted thru at several Jesus joints. Gonna take the bad parts to the welder tomorrow and see how much to fix or replace.



Which one?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Which one?



Which one what, Bugbabe? 
The two tripods both need work. The one I think would be perfect for your fearless husband( It just screams "I'll kiil you!") need a new seat. The other needs a new seat, new rails to connect the ladder to the platform, and MAY have to get a new brace rail made for the rear legs section.
 The two man ladder stand is in great shape but needs new seats and backrest. Its got the expanded metal seats and floor.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Which one what, Bugbabe?
> The two tripods both need work. The one I think would be perfect for your fearless husband( It just screams "I'll kiil you!") need a new seat. The other needs a new seat, new rails to connect the ladder to the platform, and MAY have to get a new brace rail made for the rear legs section.
> The two man ladder stand is in great shape but needs new seats and backrest. Its got the expanded metal seats and floor.



Which one was worse? The 8' or the 12'?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Which one was worse? The 8' or the 12'?



The 12-13 footer needs the welding job. A boat seat from Wal-mart is all the 8 footer( you'll never climb into it once you see it) needs.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The 12-13 footer needs the welding job. A boat seat from Wal-mart is all the 8 footer( you'll never climb into it once you see it) needs.



Prolly not. 

I had some "issues" in a 20' tripod at TJ Fountain's one summer hog hunting. The climb up was pure torture. The time in the seat was spent holding on to limbs from a nearby tree.

It wasn't a pretty sight.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2012)

Home and in the A/C at last.


Hows yall is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll, that was pure TERROR !!!!!!!!







Nicodemus said:


> Allow me to announce....THE MAN!!







turtlebug said:


> Which one?



Hope all is well!!!  



slip said:


> Home and in the A/C at last.
> 
> 
> Hows yall is.



Doin  Nuttin a few cold brewskis won't cure 

Not you....yet!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Prolly not.
> 
> I had some "issues" in a 20' tripod at TJ Fountain's one summer hog hunting. The climb up was pure torture. The time in the seat was spent holding on to limbs from a nearby tree.
> 
> It wasn't a pretty sight.



The tall tri-pod is worth saving. the more i look at it, the more i like it. Instead of Tree "sticks" like you'd see on a loc-on, it has a full ladder. 
Here's the issues: 
The part of the ladder top that connects to the platform is totally shot on one side. As you can see, its rusted thru for about 8 inches all the way to the downward curv of the ladder.  One side is okay, but the other is toast.
The other pic shows several rusted thru places where the pedestal mount sits.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from Tractor Supply. Now, they have( or had) regular corn for $10.69 for 50 pounds. Thats all gone, but the "Deer corn" is there for $10.89 for 40 pounds!
> 20 cents more for 10 pounds less? Seriously?
> Oh, and the tripod the guy sold me for $20 is pretty much shot. Rusted thru at several Jesus joints. Gonna take the bad parts to the welder tomorrow and see how much to fix or replace.





I`ve kept Tractor Supply in business since they opned their doors here, and have known everybody in there on a first name basis, but yesterday, for the second time, I bought scratch feed for the chickens and it had done and got wet and molded. If they don`t get right, I`m gonna trade elsewhere.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve kept Tractor Supply in business since they opned their doors here, and have known everybody in there on a first name basis, but yesterday, for the second time, I bought scratch feed for the chickens and it had done and got wet and molded. If they don`t get right, I`m gonna trade elsewhere.



You do know that Bennetts Supply is right down the road, right? New location just off Ledo next door to Marks Greenhouse just pass the old Grays Welding shop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The tall tri-pod is worth saving. the more i look at it, the more i like it. Instead of Tree "sticks" like you'd see on a loc-on, it has a full ladder.
> Here's the issues:
> The part of the ladder top that connects to the platform is totally shot on one side. As you can see, its rusted thru for about 8 inches all the way to the downward curv of the ladder.  One side is okay, but the other is toast.
> The other pic shows several rusted thru places where the pedestal mount sits.



And the epic continues folks!!! Another episode of "The Adventures of Pookie", coming soon.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope all is well!!!



Hey Jeffro!  
It's "going". Someone has no choice but to stay on the straight and narrow after a meeting with the DA Friday. The man gave him the chance of a lifetime and he can't screw it up. If he does, I can't help him. 





slip said:


> Home and in the A/C at last.
> 
> 
> Hows yall is.



A/C is a wonderful thing ain't it slip.  

The a/c in my 2001 Honda Accord had seen better days... well, the whole car had seen better days  so when I bought a new Camry a few weeks ago, Mini-Me was fussing all the way to and from band camp about how she was freezing.    

I'm loving the new car's cold air more than anything. 





rhbama3 said:


> The tall tri-pod is worth saving. the more i look at it, the more i like it. Instead of Tree "sticks" like you'd see on a loc-on, it has a full ladder.
> Here's the issues:
> The part of the ladder top that connects to the platform is totally shot on one side. As you can see, its rusted thru for about 8 inches all the way to the downward curv of the ladder.  One side is okay, but the other is toast.
> The other pic shows several rusted thru places where the pedestal mount sits.




Uhm.... ewe........ 

I'm gonna buy me a leafy suit and sit on the ground.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Jeffro!
> It's "going". Someone has no choice but to stay on the straight and narrow after a meeting with the DA Friday. The man gave him the chance of a lifetime and he can't screw it up. If he does, I can't help him.
> 
> 
> ...



We've still got a perfectly good two man stand for you!
Well, two man or one woman with her duffel bag of stuff and weapon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> And the epic continues folks!!! Another episode of "The Adventures of Pookie", coming soon.



It's just some deer stands. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## kracker (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's just some deer stands. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You do know that Bennetts Supply is right down the road, right? New location just off Ledo next door to Marks Greenhouse just pass the old Grays Welding shop.





Yep, and Gary, who used to work at TSC is there now. I`ll be tradin` with them regular now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, and Gary, who used to work at TSC is there now. I`ll be tradin` with them regular now.



Well, their corn is a dollar more, but i've always liked Bennetts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Jeffro!
> It's "going". Someone has no choice but to stay on the straight and narrow after a meeting with the DA Friday. The man gave him the chance of a lifetime and he can't screw it up. If he does, I can't help him.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Ma'am.....well I hope it was an awakening for him!!





rhbama3 said:


> It's just some deer stands. What could possibly go wrong?



Everything!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We've still got a perfectly good two man stand for you!
> Well, two man or one woman with her duffel bag of stuff and weapon.




Necessities I tell you, NECCESSITIES!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Everything!!!



I'm _*SUPPOSED*_ to be going this weekend, so you can expect twice the blood-shed, twice the adventure, twice the drama and less pigs to be killed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Necessities I tell you, NECCESSITIES!!!


Uh Huh. I bought a fanny pack to put my stuff in. I hope it gets here in time for the weekend. 


turtlebug said:


> I'm _*SUPPOSED*_ to be going this weekend, so you can expect twice the blood-shed, twice the adventure, twice the drama and less pigs to be killed.


Going tomorrow to fill feeders and change feed times. Then, i'll go back Friday to see if the piggys are used to the changes. You're gonna kill a pig this weekend. May be with a gun instead of a bow, but we sticking you wherever the most activity is happening.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Uh Huh. I bought a fanny pack to put my stuff in. I hope it gets here in time for the weekend.
> 
> Going tomorrow to fill feeders and change feed times. Then, i'll go back Friday to see if the piggys are used to the changes. You're gonna kill a pig this weekend. May be with a gun instead of a bow, but we sticking you wherever the most activity is happening.




Lord willing and no more drama on the homefront and I'll be there.  




Hankus said:


> Hello



Hiya Hankus


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The tall tri-pod is worth saving. the more i look at it, the more i like it. Instead of Tree "sticks" like you'd see on a loc-on, it has a full ladder.
> Here's the issues:
> The part of the ladder top that connects to the platform is totally shot on one side. As you can see, its rusted thru for about 8 inches all the way to the downward curv of the ladder.  One side is okay, but the other is toast.
> The other pic shows several rusted thru places where the pedestal mount sits.



Need me to test the seats or anything??


----------



## kracker (Jul 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hello


You bout to get straightened out?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Lord willing and no more drama on the homefront and I'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made you a thread 



kracker said:


> You bout to get straightened out?



Not really. Gettin better but it's slow. How's the boot werkin for ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm _*SUPPOSED*_ to be going this weekend, so you can expect twice the blood-shed, twice the adventure, twice the drama and less pigs to be killed.



 



Hankus said:


> Hello



Hey!!!

Why is there sanchronized diving? That's Olympic??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Why is there sanchronized diving? That's Olympic??



Rekon we could git em to allow sancrinized Redman spittoon hittin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Why is there sanchronized diving? That's Olympic??



They ought to do their diving around these parts.......the olympic part of it would be out swimming the gators waiting on them.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rekon we could git em to allow sancrinized Redman spittoon hittin



That would make more sense than this 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> They ought to do their diving around these parts.......the olympic part of it would be out swimming the gators waiting on them.........



It wouldn't be so bad if they had to jump from their board to the others, then dive. It would make for an interesting outcome if they got out of sync.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2012)

Good evening folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Good evening folks



 Werrrrd!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I made you a thread
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Gettin better but it's slow. How's the boot werkin for ya?


Well that sucks.
I'm digging the boot, I just have to keep from overdoing it, I've got to get my strength back.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> They ought to do their diving around these parts.......the olympic part of it would be out swimming the gators waiting on them.........



Im in 



kracker said:


> Well that sucks.
> I'm digging the boot, I just have to keep from overdoing it, I've got to get my strength back.



Yep, the weakness will take some time to overcome


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That would make more sense than this
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if they had to jump from their board to the others, then dive. It would make for an interesting outcome if they got out of sync.



....and they could swat gnats all the way into the water........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Need me to test the seats or anything??


Why.......yes. Ys, I will. Let Eugene weld it first and then we'll( or YOU that is), can it give it the trunk monkey test. 


Jeff C. said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Why is there sanchronized diving? That's Olympic??



I know, right? They oughta let rednecks "upgrade" the rules and sports.
Synchronized Diving? Sure!
Here's the deal: You must perform your routine while diving off the Hwy 32 bridge into the Flint River. Splashes should be kept to a minimum, however, since the river is only 6 foot deep, i highly recommend slowing your descent. So what are you gonna do? Oh.... the drama!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....and they could swat gnats all the way into the water........







rhbama3 said:


> Why.......yes. Ys, I will. Let Eugene weld it first and then we'll( or YOU that is), can it give it the trunk monkey test.
> 
> 
> I know, right? They oughta let rednecks "upgrade" the rules and sports.
> ...



Quitttt.....y"all makin me not want to watch it now!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Quitttt.....y"all makin me not want to watch it now!!!



How about the 1000meter relay? The runners carry and pass off a piglet while being chased by Hog dogs. That would be good TV!


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2012)

Had ta go get gas for work and the mower, coming home and the sun is setting so im careful in the usual areas watching for deer, there is one spot, steep hill and tight corner, that deer love to cross so i am real careful there. There is no shoulder also, its about a 20 foot drop into the woods/creek at the bottom. Anyway, coming around that corner i slow it down a little and BAM some lady is driving 100% in my lane, like we're in the UK or something. I put my tires on the fog line as much as i can and come to a _very_ quick stop, thankfully nobody was behind me.

Idoit was on her phone.






 *Deep breath* Anyway ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How about the 1000meter relay? The runners carry and pass off a piglet while being chased by Hog dogs. That would be good TV!



 I'm in!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve kept Tractor Supply in business since they opned their doors here, and have known everybody in there on a first name basis, but yesterday, for the second time, I bought scratch feed for the chickens and it had done and got wet and molded. If they don`t get right, I`m gonna trade elsewhere.






I'm buying scratch feed for $9.50 per 50 lbs ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Had ta go get gas for work and the mower, coming home and the sun is setting so im careful in the usual areas watching for deer, there is one spot, steep hill and tight corner, that deer love to cross so i am real careful there. There is no shoulder also, its about a 20 foot drop into the woods/creek at the bottom. Anyway, coming around that corner i slow it down a little and BAM some lady is driving 100% in my lane, like we're in the UK or something. I put my tires on the fog line as much as i can and come to a _very_ quick stop, thankfully nobody was behind me.
> 
> Idoit was on her phone.
> 
> ...



Good thing she wasn't walking and chewing gum!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm buying scratch feed for $9.50 per 50 lbs ???



Thats still a dollar cheaper than here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



old timer


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2012)

Seth carter said:


>



Ya cathch thatun apurpose cuz


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2012)

Seth carter said:


>



Is that a mullet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Is that a mullet?



I'm thiking grass carp. But for Seth, any fish is a victory.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Is that a mullet?



I wish, mullet that big outta be goooood eatin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thiking grass carp. But for Seth, any fish is a victory.



His daddy was too busy to teach him proper fishin for fish


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thiking grass carp. But for Seth, any fish is a victory.



I thought my mullet roe had been tasting odd.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> His daddy was too busy to teach him proper fishin for fish


Depends on what you call "Proper". Quack thinks explosives and electricity are the only way to fish successfully. Can't deny his results.... 


KyDawg said:


> I thought my mullet roe had been tasting odd.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Depends on what you call "Proper". Quack thinks explosives and electricity are the only way to fish successfully. Can't deny his results....



ol Unk dont argue, he jus fishes


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> ol Unk dont argue, he jus fishes


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2012)

Need to say more?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Gobblin.

Thanks for brewing up a big pot of steaming hot coffee really early this morning.  I have been waiting for the white screen to disappear so that I could pour a cup.

The weekend surely came and went in a hurry as it seems like just yesterday that it was Thursday afternoon.  

Now it is time for the rest of the driveler nation to get their tails out of bed and get busy being productive citizens this week.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 30, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Gobblin.
> 
> Thanks for brewing up a big pot of steaming hot coffee really early this morning.  I have been waiting for the white screen to disappear so that I could pour a cup.
> 
> ...



Present and accounted for


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from Tractor Supply. Now, they have( or had) regular corn for $10.69 for 50 pounds. Thats all gone, but the "Deer corn" is there for $10.89 for 40 pounds!
> 20 cents more for 10 pounds less? Seriously?
> Oh, and the tripod the guy sold me for $20 is pretty much shot. Rusted thru at several Jesus joints. Gonna take the bad parts to the welder tomorrow and see how much to fix or replace.





Nicodemus said:


> I`ve kept Tractor Supply in business since they opened their doors here, and have known everybody in there on a first name basis, but yesterday, for the second time, I bought scratch feed for the chickens and it had done and got wet and molded. If they don`t get right, I`m gonna trade elsewhere.






I hope both of you will save your money and buy elsewhere because I bought a 50 lb bag of their corn a couple of weeks ago and when I opened it in the woods, it was mostly just ground up chaff/dust and very little whole corn kernels so I want be buying any more of their corn.  I was really mad when I watched the supposed corn just flying through the woods in the breeze.  Yep, it looked like I was driving down a dusty dirt road instead.          I need to find me a close supplier of corn by the barrel instead.

Good Morning Tripod.  It is always nice to be present and accounted for.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2012)

Mernin gruelin droolers.. Off to the links this mornin.. (where's the golfin smiley?)


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 30, 2012)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 30, 2012)

Mornin Everybody..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2012)

it's mundy for sure!!! 2am AC quit werkin in the house!! 5am flat tire on the truck!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 30, 2012)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Need to say more?


 you sir, are a god-send!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now it is time for the rest of the driveler nation to get their tails out of bed and get busy being productive citizens this week.


 alright already, I'm here!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Present and accounted for





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin gruelin droolers.. Off to the links this mornin.. (where's the golfin smiley?)









pstrahin said:


> Mornin folks.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody..





blood on the ground said:


> it's mundy for sure!!! 2am AC quit werkin in the house!! 5am flat tire on the truck!!


 dang, that sucks!


kracker said:


> Morning y'all.






Okay, since it's out on FB, I guess I best be telling ya'll too............
Say hello to "Granny Keebs"......... well, it'll either be *MamaD*, *Ree-ree* or *Granny Ree* but I think I have plenty of time until the young'un starts calling me anything..................


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sir, are a god-send!
> 
> alright already, I'm here!
> 
> ...



 congrats that is awesome!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sir, are a god-send!
> 
> alright already, I'm here!
> 
> ...




SWEET!  Congratulations.

I will be a grand pappy in November and I can't wait.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> old timer



Slowly but surely!!!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm thiking grass carp. But for Seth, any fish is a victory.



Yep



gobbleinwoods said:


> Need to say more?



Nope....preciate it!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Gobblin.
> 
> Thanks for brewing up a big pot of steaming hot coffee really early this morning.  I have been waiting for the white screen to disappear so that I could pour a cup.
> 
> ...



Fly by weekend!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Present and accounted for



Barely 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin gruelin droolers.. Off to the links this mornin.. (where's the golfin smiley?)



Mernin.....don't see it! 



pstrahin said:


> Mornin folks.



Mornin....



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody..



Mornin....



blood on the ground said:


> it's mundy for sure!!! 2am AC quit werkin in the house!! 5am flat tire on the truck!!



 Mornin anyway....least you accounted for! 



kracker said:


> Morning y'all.



Mornin....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sir, are a god-send!
> 
> alright already, I'm here!
> 
> ...




 I knew you would beat me!!! 

 Seriously, Congratulations Duree!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2012)

Mornin' y'all! 



Keebs said:


> Okay, since it's out on FB, I guess I best be telling ya'll too............
> Say hello to "Granny Keebs"......... well, it'll either be *MamaD*, *Ree-ree* or *Granny Ree* but I think I have plenty of time until the young'un starts calling me anything..................



Congrats Keebs! That is awesome!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew you would beat me!!!
> 
> Seriously, Congratulations Duree!!


 Thanks!


Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Keebs! That is awesome!


 Thanks............ from what I'm told it will be...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Keebs! That is awesome!



Mornin Crikett!!



Keebs said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks............ from what I'm told it will be...........





I think I would go with "Mama D". I could see some issues with pronunciation early on with Ree-ree or Granny Ree


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Crikett!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All my nieces started out calling me Ree-ree until they could pronounce my name but most of them still just call me Aunt Ree..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> All my nieces started out calling me Ree-ree until they could pronounce my name but most of them still just call me Aunt Ree..........



Sounds like it may be Granny Ree then!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like it may be Granny Ree then!!


 who knows...............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Okay, since it's out on FB, I guess I best be telling ya'll too............
> Say hello to "Granny Keebs"......... well, it'll either be *MamaD*, *Ree-ree* or *Granny Ree* but I think I have plenty of time until the young'un starts calling me anything..................



Woot Woot!!

Hope she's ready! 

And congrats to you! 

Can I be Auntie Sugar?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woot Woot!!
> 
> Hope she's ready!
> 
> ...


 Of Course!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Of Course!





Man am I tired today...poor Rex has a virus, and he's coughing something wicked. I've got it too, so if he isn't up crying, I'm  up hacking my lungs out


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man am I tired today...poor Rex has a virus, and he's coughing something wicked. I've got it too, so if he isn't up crying, I'm  up hacking my lungs out








 aaawww, hope you both get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man am I tired today...poor Rex has a virus, and he's coughing something wicked. I've got it too, so if he isn't up crying, I'm  up hacking my lungs out



 Dang!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2012)

Mawnin` Mama D and Aint Sugar.  

And everbody else...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mawnin` Mama D and Aint Sugar.
> 
> And everbody else...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mawnin` Mama D and Aint Sugar.
> 
> And everbody else...



Mornin Nic!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aaawww, hope you both get to feeling better soon!



Thanks. I'm still limited on what I can take. I'm in the process of weaning Rex, and I can't wait until I can finally take medicine again!



Jeff C. said:


> Dang!!



Yep. Emily was treated for Bronchitis last week. They gave her a Zpack and it did the trick. Doc said Rex didn't have it when we went a few days ago. But, I may take him back tomorrow if he's still coughing. Now it's sounding all ragged when he breathes.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2012)

Morning idjits


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

bahahahahahaha


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2012)

"You can bath in distilled water pumped from underground aquifers and sleep in a cedar bush, and they'll still smell you"....NCHillbilly, in the "How do you control your scent" thread.


That`s sigline material right there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

<-------Crellin's famous beans and elbo noodle!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> "You can bath in distilled water pumped from underground aquifers and sleep in a cedar bush, and they'll still smell you"....NCHillbilly, in the "How do you control your scent" thread.
> 
> 
> That`s sigline material right there!


  


Jeff C. said:


> <-------Crellin's famous beans and elbo noodle!!


French bread pizza with a side of raw veggies dipped in Ranch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2012)

home made fried ckicken and fresh green bean with a side of deviled rooster bullets


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> home made fried ckicken and fresh green bean with a side of deviled rooster bullets


 cast iron or teflon???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 30, 2012)

Afternoon everybody.  Hope ya'll had a great weekend.  I sweated in the shop this weekend...but I got a few projects started and one finished!      had one piece totally explode on the lathe...still haven't found 1/2 of it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey , bye back to the welder


----------



## kracker (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sir, are a god-send!
> 
> alright already, I'm here!
> 
> ...



Congrats Keebs!!!

You'll be a wonderful Grandma


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> cast iron or teflon???



cast iron is the only way to fly i mean fry


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody.  Hope ya'll had a great weekend.  I sweated in the shop this weekend...but I got a few projects started and one finished!      had one piece totally explode on the lathe...still haven't found 1/2 of it.



whatchyinz buildin?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody.  Hope ya'll had a great weekend.  I sweated in the shop this weekend...but I got a few projects started and one finished!      had one piece totally explode on the lathe...still haven't found 1/2 of it.





mudracing101 said:


> Hey , bye back to the welder


 It's too HOT to be welding!!!!!!! Wait a minute.... so you know how to weld, huh?? 


kracker said:


> Congrats Keebs!!!
> 
> You'll be a wonderful Grandma


I  I will be! Thanks!


blood on the ground said:


> cast iron is the only way to fly i mean fry


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm buying scratch feed for $9.50 per 50 lbs ???





I lied, that's what I paid for corn, I think the scratch was $13.50 a bag ???


Roch's in Wrightsville is cheaper than the one in Dublin.






Congrats Lil N !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2012)

man youngans start school this week! that was quick


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man youngans start school this week! that was quick



whaat?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> whaat?



yep its over, no more calls at werk about them fightin, lunch meat will still be in the fridge when i get home, we will have chips to munch on, yep schools in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

Got most of my yard cut, gonna wait til it cools down and shades before I finish!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

Yesterday evening while cleaning the Polaris, Dawn found a $100 bill !!!  Must of fell out of my pocket???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yesterday evening while cleaning the Polaris, Dawn found a $100 bill !!!  Must of fell out of my pocket???



You get it back?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats Lil N !!!!


 Thanks BigN!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yesterday evening while cleaning the Polaris, Dawn found a $100 bill !!!  Must of fell out of my pocket???





Jeff C. said:


> You get it back?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whatchyinz buildin?



I was turninjg a goblet on the lathe...out of Tulipwood.  I was starting to part the 2 pieces apart and it split and flew B4 I could duck!   I recovered the other main part...just can't figure out where the 1st 1/2 went.  i mean the shop isn't that big and I vacuumed the whole floor and didn't find it.     Probably just as well...by this time the piece would only have been enough to turn a wine stopper out of!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2012)

Afternoon folks. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You get it back?





Believe it, or not YES !!!  Her Birthdays next week, probably just give it back to her.



To cancel out all and any good news, Dawn just calls to tell me she just dinged/scratched up my truck pulling thru an automated car wash . . . 



You know a conversation is not going to end well when it starts out with her saying "Promise you're not gonna be mad at me"????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Afternoon folks. Hope everyone is having a great day!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Believe it, or not YES !!!  Her Birthdays next week, probably just give it back to her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well, didja promise??  Hey, give her credit, she was getting it washed for ya!


----------



## kracker (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Believe it, or not YES !!!  Her Birthdays next week, probably just give it back to her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife had to drive my truck while her Exploder was being worked on a couple of weeks ago. I drew up in a knot everytime I heard my Z71 crank up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I lied, that's what I paid for corn, I think the scratch was $13.50 a bag ???
> 
> 
> Roch's in Wrightsville is cheaper than the one in Dublin.
> ...





Quack, how fur you live from Dublin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, how fur you live from Dublin?





Not far, ' bout 35-40 minutes .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not far, ' bout 35-40 minutes .



We ain`t as far from ya`ll as I figured we were.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We ain`t as far from ya`ll as I figured we were.






Pile in da Chevy and come on !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pile in da Chevy and come on !!!




Soon Bro, soon...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Soon Bro, soon...


 I'll have ya a jug of sweet tea for the road when you go by................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll have ya a jug of sweet tea for the road when you go by................


----------



## rydert (Jul 30, 2012)

afternoon everybody..........dang i've been busy today....and a special congrats to Grandma Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

rydert said:


> afternoon everybody..........dang i've been busy today....and a special congrats to Grandma Keebs


 thank ya kindly...........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man youngans start school this week! that was quick



 Mine start back on Wednesday! We went to open house this morning & met their teachers!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mine start back on Wednesday! We went to open house this morning & met their teachers!


 poor kids ain't had any summer!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> poor kids ain't had any summer!





Keebs, the summer days of workin` in the field are gone forever.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2012)

Got up at 7 this morning puking, got ready to go to work and made it to the stop sign, brake pedal felt like there was a bottle or something stuck behind it, but there wasnt. Ended up getting a ride to work and dad took the blazer to the shop while i worked (they dunno...)...got to work, ended up not doing my job, but something else (Was fine with it, but confused) As i was leaving work lost power, actually the whole town lost power

Home now, and dad is going to pick up my sister niece and nephew, they are moving back home today .... for real this time.

Bleh...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Soon Bro, soon...





We'll kill, or catch sumpin !!!


Buddy of mine was dog hoggin at the farm the other day, had a HUGE 14' gator come after his dogs, showed NO fear.   Somethings gotta be done . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2012)

Golf is too much like werk. Cept at werk we don't have good lookin gals ridin around sellin us drinks for three times what they're worth...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Got up at 7 this morning puking, got ready to go to work and made it to the stop sign, brake pedal felt like there was a bottle or something stuck behind it, but there wasnt. Ended up getting a ride to work and dad took the blazer to the shop while i worked (they dunno...)...got to work, ended up not doing my job, but something else (Was fine with it, but confused) As i was leaving work lost power, actually the whole town lost power
> 
> Home now, and dad is going to pick up _*my sister niece and nephew, they are moving back home today .... for real this time.*_
> 
> Bleh...


 aaawwwwww, Unc Slip is fixin to loose a LOT more sleep!
hope you're feeling better now!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Golf is too much like werk. Cept at werk we don't have good lookin gals ridin around sellin us drinks for three times what they're worth...


 no pics?

Ok, I guess welding boy has lost his watch & can't find his way to the computer.......... I'm OUTTA HEAH!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 30, 2012)

Congrats Grammmmmssssss!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Got up at 7 this morning puking, got ready to go to work and made it to the stop sign, brake pedal felt like there was a bottle or something stuck behind it, but there wasnt. Ended up getting a ride to work and dad took the blazer to the shop while i worked (they dunno...)...got to work, ended up not doing my job, but something else (Was fine with it, but confused) As i was leaving work lost power, actually the whole town lost power
> 
> Home now, and dad is going to pick up my sister niece and nephew, they are moving back home today .... for real this time.
> 
> Bleh...



Your town outa power, and half of Griffin out too. Transmission and substation troubles, sounds like. Glad I`m retired.




Hooked On Quack said:


> We'll kill, or catch sumpin !!!
> 
> 
> Buddy of mine was dog hoggin at the farm the other day, had a HUGE 14' gator come after his dogs, showed NO fear.   Somethings gotta be done . . .



That`s one that you better be mindful of. For real.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, gotta get ready for work, back on nights Mon and Tues.  Laaaaaaaawd it's GOT to be cooler !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, gotta get ready for work, back on nights Mon and Tues.  Laaaaaaaawd it's GOT to be cooler !!!



You're not gonna like tomorrows weather. Do y'all have floaties for the pit equipment?


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Your town outa power, and half of Griffin out too. Transmission and substation troubles, sounds like. Glad I`m retired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First thing that came to mind when i heard from somebody else that the entire town lost power, was possible "terroist" attack or something. No storms in the area or anything to explain it (To somebody like me, who knows nothing)

Just glad the house has power, its hot out dere.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2012)

slip said:


> First thing that came to mind when i heard from somebody else that the entire town lost power, was possible "terroist" attack or something. No storms in the area or anything to explain it (To somebody like me, who knows nothing)
> 
> Just glad the house has power, its hot out dere.





If it`s been out for any length of time, it`s probably a substation. That might or might not take a while. If it is a broke pole, they shoulds have it switched around soon.

Maybe...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , bye back to the welder



I wish i knew how to weld. Just spent a chunk of change getting my "new" tripod stand fixed. Bought it for $20 and just put $120 more into it. What a deal!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish i knew how to weld. Just spent a chunk of change getting my "new" tripod stand fixed. Bought it for $20 and just put $120 more into it. What a deal!



Yeah, that's ALL you need to get into.. You'd burn your eyeballs out...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're not gonna like tomorrows weather. Do y'all have floaties for the pit equipment?



Any chance Brooklyn gets rain tomorrow? I want to run cams and feeders late tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, that's ALL you need to get into.. You'd burn your eyeballs out...



the bright blue spots floating around in my eyeballs are pretty......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Any chance Brooklyn gets rain tomorrow? I want to run cams and feeders late tomorrow afternoon.



There's a pretty good chance, especially if you're in the woods..

On another note, the class assignments are in. College Prep Algebra I for 8th graders? Really? What happened to letting kids be kids?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Got up at 7 this morning puking, got ready to go to work and made it to the stop sign, brake pedal felt like there was a bottle or something stuck behind it, but there wasnt. Ended up getting a ride to work and dad took the blazer to the shop while i worked (they dunno...)...got to work, ended up not doing my job, but something else (Was fine with it, but confused) As i was leaving work lost power, actually the whole town lost power
> 
> Home now, and dad is going to pick up my sister niece and nephew, they are moving back home today .... for real this time.
> 
> Bleh...





Hey Slip, you might wanna consider selling that Blazer, sounds like you may have bought a $$$ pit.  Usually when things start going south it doesn't stop.  It'll dolla ya to death !!! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're not gonna like tomorrows weather. Do y'all have floaties for the pit equipment?





I didn't like last Fridays afternoon weather, Degrit and Blunger both got shutdown at 4:10 pm and was still down when I left at 7pm.  We gotta a big ole bullseye on us when it comes to severe lightning/thunderstorms.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Slip, you might wanna consider selling that Blazer, sounds like you may have bought a $$$ pit.  Usually when things start going south it doesn't stop.  It'll dolla ya to death !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know man, i thought about that.

I am at the point right now that i dont want to get rid of it after putting in what i did if its almost right, but i dont want to end up dumping 3 times into it what it will ever be worth, either.

And, if i sell it as is right now ... i might get enough for another junker needing repair.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> poor kids ain't had any summer!



They get lots of breaks throughout the year though! They are ready to go back & I don't have to hear "I'm bored!" a dozen times a day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

slip said:


> I know man, i thought about that.
> 
> I am at the point right now that i dont want to get rid of it after putting in what i did if its almost right, but i dont want to end up dumping 3 times into it what it will ever be worth, either.
> 
> And, if i sell it as is right now ... i might get enough for another junker needing repair.



Let me know if you can't get it straightened out and come to the conclusion you aren't going to use them any longer. I believe I have FINALLY found a GOOD shop!!! They aren't cheap, but they are competitive, know what they are doing, and use mostly OEM parts. The guy told me, "We haven't been in business for 40 years turnin out bad work." Wish I had gone to them yrs ago.

 They're in Hampton.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2012)

It's that time of summer where at the end of the day,  it's too hot, everyone is too tired, so a bowl of Fruity Pebbles seems like a decent meal.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It's that time of summer where at the end of the day,  it's too hot, everyone is too tired, so a bowl of Fruity Pebbles seems like a decent meal.



Well, BamBam certainly wouldn't disagree with that.. (umm, the flinstones bambam that is)..


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, BamBam certainly wouldn't disagree with that.. (umm, the flinstones bambam that is)..



   

As good as they were, my mind won't let the milk settle peacefully on my tummy after seeing the temp outside still at 90.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It's that time of summer where at the end of the day,  it's too hot, everyone is too tired, so a bowl of Fruity Pebbles seems like a decent meal.



sardines, hot sauce, and saltine crackers are just as quick and a whole lot more filling. 

Just got the tripod upright in the front yard. Unfortunately, not one single brace lines up with any holes in the legs. I also forgot to tighten the bolts on the ladder to the platform section. So...... somehow, i gotta figure out how to get this thing down without it collapsing on top of me.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sardines, hot sauce, and saltine crackers are just as quick and a whole lot more filling.
> 
> Just got the tripod upright in the front yard. Unfortunately, not one single brace lines up with any holes in the legs. I also forgot to tighten the bolts on the ladder to the platform section. So...... somehow, i gotta figure out how to get this thing down without it collapsing on top of me.



Dear Lord   






I have school shopping with Mini-Me to do this weekend.....................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



STOP THAT!      





Can I bring my ever expanding family?  


Stewart the annoying attention hog. (Yes, he's named after the Geico pig cause he's that danged irritating)






Wheezy with the perpetual runny nose.






My most awesomely funny cross-eyed Uncle Fester.






The bob-tail mama's boy Sprout.






Mr. Metrosexual Peach-baby.






My beloved Christmas kitty Spot. 






I decided I needed a new hobby. Collecting stray cats seemed to be a good and plentiful one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> STOP THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, tell Fishbait to load them up. You can drop some off in Berlin, Doerun, Moultrie, Moree's country store, Hong Kong Palace, or any other spot that seems appropriate.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



At what point do we just start calling her the "Cat lady"? 
Hard to believe that debil dog of hers ain't killed 'em all yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

I thought I had her converted, but ery once in a while the dang yankee resurfaces in MizT. You can't fry chicken in da oven, especially with corn flakes as a batter 

She almost made up for it with the green bean casserole, creamed corn, maters, onions, and biscuits though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought I had her converted, but ery once in a while the dang yankee resurfaces in MizT. You can't fry chicken in da oven, especially with corn flakes as a batter
> 
> She almost made up for it with the green bean casserole, creamed corn, maters, onions, and biscuits though.



350 degree grease in the oven is still 350 degree's just like stovetop. Where did she go wrong? Besides the corn flakes that is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 350 degree grease in the oven is still 350 degree's just like stovetop. Where did she go wrong? Besides the corn flakes that is.



NO grease, basically baked! She told me it's called "UNFRIED" chicken  See what I mean, you just can't improve upon a southern delicacy such as "FRIED" chicken.

 She did admit she wasn't gonna make it like that again!  

There may be hope after all....biscuit with homemade peach jam is hittin the spot for dessert


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> NO grease, basically baked! She told me it's called "UNFRIED" chicken  See what I mean, you just can't improve upon a southern delicacy such as "FRIED" chicken.
> 
> She did admit she wasn't gonna make it like that again!
> 
> There may be hope after all....biscuit with homemade peach jam is hittin the spot for dessert


Oh.... i thought she went old school. 
Tell her to stick with Shake and Bake if she's not gonna use a pot of boiling grease in the oven.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh.... i thought she went old school.
> Tell her to stick with Shake and Bake if she's not gonna use a pot of boiling grease in the oven.



10-4!! She's tryin to cut back on the fried foods ever since she was diagnosed with the dreaded IBS.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sure, tell Fishbait to load them up. You can drop some off in Berlin, Doerun, Moultrie, Moree's country store, Hong Kong Palace, or any other spot that seems appropriate.



Not Morees country store it could be happy hour down there,next door, and most of dem boys got their CAT riffles with them.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2012)

75,000+ members and only us three sports forum idjits are posting in the driveler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

I had some butter beans, green beans and baked cheekun from IGA, most excellent, both beans had seasoning meat in 'em and the cheekun was fall apart moist !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 75,000+ members and only us three sports forum idjits are posting in the driveler.



Go over to the PF, not much difference


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had some butter beans, green beans and baked cheekun from IGA, most excellent, both beans had seasoning meat in 'em and the cheekun was fall apart moist !!!



Go ahead, rub it in!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had some butter beans, green beans and baked cheekun from IGA, most excellent, both beans had seasoning meat in 'em and the cheekun was fall apart moist !!!



Bubbette decided to experiment tonight. I'm eating decent baked chicken along with nasty mac and cheese( too much onion) and downright disgusting asparagus.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Go ahead, rub it in!!





rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette decided to experiment tonight. I'm eating decent baked chicken along with nasty mac and cheese( too much onion) and downright disgusting asparagus.






I don't about other IGA's, but this one is 'bout as close to soul food as you're gonna get!!!  Dang good groceries, and cheap too !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 75,000+ members and only us three sports forum idjits are posting in the driveler.



Some people just aren't as outgoing and friendly as you are.


----------



## kracker (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had some butter beans, green beans and baked cheekun from IGA, most excellent, both beans had seasoning meat in 'em and the cheekun was fall apart moist !!!


I went to a fish fry at my uncles house. Channel cat fillets, white perch fillets, slaw, hushpuppies,baked beans, garlic toast and tea. Dessert was chocolate cake and keylime pie.

Yep, I'm stuffed...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> STOP THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I've seen you on TV!  



rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette decided to experiment tonight. I'm eating decent baked chicken along with nasty mac and cheese( too much onion) and downright disgusting asparagus.



I didn't know it was even possible to screw up Mac and cheese OR asparagus!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette decided to experiment tonight. I'm eating decent baked chicken along with nasty mac and cheese( too much onion) and downright disgusting asparagus.



DUDE, I  you!!! 

My dinner was sooooooo much better than I thought!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> I went to a fish fry at my uncles house. Channel cat fillets, white perch fillets, slaw, hushpuppies,baked beans, garlic toast and tea. Dessert was chocolate cake and keylime pie.
> 
> Yep, I'm stuffed...






You win !!! Love me some crappie filets !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> you win !!! Love me some crappie filets !!!



10-4!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> STOP THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> At what point do we just start calling her the "Cat lady"?
> Hard to believe that debil dog of hers ain't killed 'em all yet.


Dear Lord!!........We had a cat Lady in our neighborhood when I was growing up!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I had some butter beans, green beans and baked cheekun from IGA, most excellent, both beans had seasoning meat in 'em and the cheekun was fall apart moist !!!


Homemade Chicken Broccoli Cheese, and Rice Casserole!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm about to plug in the WW2 fighter game, put on the headphones, and tune out the Olympic's. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

I'ma a sweepy buoy . . . 8 mo hours to go !!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about to plug in the WW2 fighter game, put on the headphones, and tune out the Olympic's. Just not my cup of tea.


Other than Kim Rhodes I don't care about it either. I don't think NBC would even show skeet shooting on their pansy network.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma a sweepy buoy . . . 8 mo hours to go !!!






Awwwww, who am I kidding ???






Nappy time !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about to plug in the WW2 fighter game, put on the headphones, and tune out the Olympic's. Just not my cup of tea.



I'm gonna go discuss the weather with the Jag....he said I'm ignoring him.

Later y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

HA !!!!  First post of the day !!!


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 31, 2012)

Not much competition, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HA !!!!  First post of the day !!!



Third...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Third...



but who is counting?  

Well the rack monster let me up again so think I will put on a pot of coffee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> but who is counting?
> 
> Well the rack monster let me up again so think I will put on a pot of coffee.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 31, 2012)

Morning all!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2012)

I see that most of you didn't get too much sleep last night.  In fact if the early bird get the worm, then I think that three of ya'll must have a bucket of fishing worms  and are probably already on the lake fishing by now!!   

The coffee is good and hopefully it will get the sleep monsters out of my eyes so that I can continue with the rest of today.

Don't forget to VOTE today.  Let's try to elect some new blood today because it is obvious that the old political criminal's pockets are completely full and they aren't working for us.  

Chick-Fil-A for breakfast, lunch, and dinner sounds like a good plan today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I see that most of you didn't get too much sleep last night.  In fact if the early bird get the worm, then I think that three of ya'll must have a bucket of fishing worms  and are probably already on the lake fishing by now!!
> 
> The coffee is good and hopefully it will get the sleep monsters out of my eyes so that I can continue with the rest of today.
> 
> ...



With the rain coming it will be a good evening for a nap.

Mornin' EE, MC, bboy  

yeap must vote today to cancel out some of those idiots that live in the twilight zone.


----------



## kracker (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey y'all...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey y'all...



Hay......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

mernin drivluz, had a AM firewerks show in north paulding, and no rain fallin!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin drivluz, had a AM firewerks show in north paulding, and no rain fallin!!


We got a pretty good shower about 6.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 31, 2012)

Mornin Everybody


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 31, 2012)

Mornin Drivelers.  Hard night last night, need much coffee!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

Dang that was an exciting little thunder boomer. Power going off, air sizzling, popping and cracking, the distinct odor of ionized particles in the air. A solid inch of rain in just under 20 minutes mixed with a small amount of hail.

It just don't get no better..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin Drivelers.  Hard night last night, need much coffee!!


mornin P, everything alright?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang that was an exciting little thunder boomer. Power going off, air sizzling, popping and cracking, the distinct odor of ionized particles in the air. A solid inch of rain in just under 20 minutes mixed with a small amount of hail.
> 
> It just don't get no better..



 kwit yer braggin and get ta werk!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin P, everything alright?
> 
> 
> kwit yer braggin and get ta werk!!!





Yeah Blood, everything is alright.  Couldn't sleep for some reason.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin P, everything alright?
> 
> 
> kwit yer braggin and get ta werk!!!



Full moon. I don't sleep worth a toot then either..



pstrahin said:


> Yeah Blood, everything is alright.  Couldn't sleep for some reason.



Hey, golf is hard work..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2012)

Voted...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Mornin folks!! Waitin on the rain....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!! Waitin on the rain....



Better throw you some lightning rods up real quick. It's going to be a lively day for some folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better throw you some lightning rods up real quick. It's going to be a lively day for some folks.



Bunch of tall trees around here, hope none of them get hit!

I don't play with lightnin no mo!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

Aint nothin like havin a 2 inch pressure hose bl.ow out first thing in the morning. But all the oil does make your skin nice and soft


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint nothin like havin a 2 inch have pressure hose bl.ow out first thing in the morning. But all the oil does make your skin nice and soft



Wass up slick?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint nothin like havin a 2 inch have pressure hose bl.ow out first thing in the morning. But all the oil does make your skin nice and soft



Greaser..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wass up slick?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Greaser..



waterbed?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

coffee.................. please..................COFFEEE................PLEASE.........COFFEEE


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> coffee.................. please..................COFFEEE................PLEASE.........COFFEEE



Feelin a bit neglected this morning are we?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang that was an exciting little thunder boomer. Power going off, air sizzling, popping and cracking, the distinct odor of ionized particles in the air. A solid inch of rain in just under 20 minutes mixed with a small amount of hail.
> 
> It just don't get no better..




Letme know what's gonna happen in WACO this evening, weather god !! !





Nicodemus said:


> Voted...






Just say no to T SPLOST !!!!  





G'night/day ya'll, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Feelin a bit neglected this morning are we?


 nope, down right don't feel good & my butt be draggin.......... 
but I will tell ya something weird........... nah, never mind, this bunch would take it & run wiff it............. pm incoming..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Letme know what's gonna happen in WACO this evening, weather god !! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I did.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> coffee.................. please..................COFFEEE................PLEASE.........COFFEEE



howbout a red bull?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> howbout a red bull?


blech........... I'll go get me a Mt. Dew when I finish my coffee, but thank you!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

Kiss me


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I did.



I did too


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Kiss me



lunch time hankus!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I did.





Hankus said:


> Kiss me





blood on the ground said:


> lunch time hankus!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hay......
> 
> View attachment 679561



Dang...I expected to see Mattyoneshirt laying under one of those!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Voted...



Yup...about to go vote myself!   Don't y'all forget to go and vote!   We need some change!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Yup...about to go vote myself!   Don't y'all forget to go and vote!   We need some change!!!



Change you can believe in???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> coffee.................. please..................COFFEEE................PLEASE.........COFFEEE



Woke up and went to make coffee, only to find out WE HAD NONE!!! Rob failed to mention that we ran out yesterday.  I'm glad I have a jar of instant crap for cooking with. It wasn't good, but lawd I could feel the caffeine! 



Keebs said:


> nope, down right don't feel good & my butt be draggin..........
> but I will tell ya something weird........... nah, never mind, this bunch would take it & run wiff it............. pm incoming..........



AHEM. I like PM's too 


Had such an awful coughing fit last night, I woke up with no voice. Rob doesn't seem to mind. And the babies are havin' fun with the fact that mama can't yell at 'em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woke up and went to make coffee, only to find out WE HAD NONE!!! Rob failed to mention that we ran out yesterday.  I'm glad I have a jar of instant crap for cooking with. It wasn't good, but lawd I could feel the caffeine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haay shuger


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2012)

This is gonna be one loooooong day at da Big House. Stewart county is out, but not sure i would've gone anyway. Lots of pretty colors on the radar over that way.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woke up and went to make coffee, only to find out WE HAD NONE!!! Rob failed to mention that we ran out yesterday.  I'm glad I have a jar of instant crap for cooking with. It wasn't good, but lawd I could feel the caffeine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 incoming............
gargle with some crown, it might not get your voice back, but you'll feel better!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> haay shuger



*whispering* Hi.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This is gonna be one loooooong day at da Big House. Stewart county is out, but not sure i would've gone anyway. Lots of pretty colors on the radar over that way.


 I think ya'll are gonna get hammered way more than us over this way, hope it don't send more folks your way at work though!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I think ya'll are gonna get hammered way more than us over this way, hope it don't send more folks your way at work though!



My Rob just called to get a weather forcast for where he's workin' today....he's stranded for about an hour until the weather clears up a bit....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

PBR you is my friend


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My Rob just called to get a weather forcast for where he's workin' today....he's stranded for about an hour until the weather clears up a bit....


 he needs to keep the messican on speed dial........


Hankus said:


> PBR you is my friend


you're cheating!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he needs to keep the messican on speed dial........
> 
> you're cheating!



bubububut they was taunting me with their cold icy goodness


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> bubububut they was taunting me with their cold icy goodness


 and I ain't got one yet!


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2012)

Up at 7 with a buncha kids that aint mine.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

slip said:


> Up at 7 with a buncha kids that aint mine.


good practice!  Hey, where's the apple butter recipe?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and I ain't got one yet!



fixin ta sentence #2 



slip said:


> Up at 7 with a buncha kids that aint mine.



Did ya take em fishin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> fixin ta sentence #2


 tease


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

stupid air compressor dun made me late fer lunch... tunersammichez


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> tease



jealous


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good practice!  Hey, where's the apple butter recipe?!?!


Oh yeah ... 


Hankus said:


> fixin ta sentence #2
> 
> 
> 
> Did ya take em fishin



They have the attention span of a squirrel on acid.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> stupid air compressor dun made me late fer lunch... tunersammichez


I had a repeat of yesterday, just added more fresh raw veggies!


Hankus said:


> jealous


 duh!


slip said:


> Oh yeah ...
> 
> 
> They have the attention span of a squirrel on acid.


 and just HOW do you know what kind of attention span a squirrel on acid has?!?!? wait, I don't wanna know, never mind, carry on, find that recipe, shoo, go on.................


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh yeah ...
> 
> 
> They have the attention span of a squirrel on acid.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

ol Bobby Pinson


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

last nights black beans got me crop dustin the messicans.. o the power of a ffffan


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

<----------Big ol hamburger-dressed!!!

Nuttin but sprinkles here, almost got all the grass mowed. Turned on sprinkler inviting the rain.....ain't workin so far


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <----------Big ol hamburger-dressed!!!
> 
> Nuttin but sprinkles here, almost got all the grass mowed. Turned on sprinkler inviting the rain.....ain't workin so far


 Couple of my guys took off expecting it to hit us...........  I almost wanna call'em & tell'em to "Git back to work!"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <----------Big ol hamburger-dressed!!!
> 
> Nuttin but sprinkles here, almost got all the grass mowed. Turned on sprinkler inviting the rain.....ain't workin so far



wash the truck, at'l get it rainin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Couple of my guys took off expecting it to it us...........  I almost wanna call'em & tell'em to "Git back to work!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh! Hit us....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Oh! Hit us....


keys stickin!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh! Hit us....



that similar to a Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> that similar to a Hankus



nevermind


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> that similar to a Hankus



No, that would be an ankus!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No, that would be an ankus!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

Bunch of troublemakers...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of troublemakers...


----------



## kracker (Jul 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> ol Bobby Pinson



I'll see your Bobby Pinson and raise you an Adam Hood...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

wow what did i walk in on?!  it sure would be a good day ta be on a dove field.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of troublemakers...


 what'd ya expect?????


blood on the ground said:


> wow what did i walk in on?!  it sure would be a good day ta be on a dove field.


 nawww, I'd rather just stay right here at work............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya expect?????
> 
> nawww, I'd rather just stay right here at work............



idjit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> idjit



You talkin to me? You talkin to ME???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You talkin to me? You talkin to ME???



No I was talkin ta you.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> No I was talkin ta you.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



send me some rain...pppplease


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Back to mowin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> send me some rain...pppplease



They are just now starting to fire for the afternoon. Cloud cover stuck around wayyyyy to long.



Jeff C. said:


> Back to mowin



Then again, the storm gods might have been just sittin around waiting on this..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are just now starting to fire for the afternoon. Cloud cover stuck around wayyyyy to long.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, the storm gods might have been just sittin around waiting on this..


 my garden is sooooooo thirsty!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are just now starting to fire for the afternoon. Cloud cover stuck around wayyyyy to long.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, the storm gods might have been just sittin around waiting on this..


I like cloudy days, better than blazin sun and 100 all day long. shoot let it stay cloudy until october 


Keebs said:


> my garden is sooooooo thirsty!



folks next to me have a horse in a wide open field, I checked his water bucket friday and it was bone dry... ben havin the youngans take water and food to it each day.. very sad!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I like cloudy days, better than blazin sun and 100 all day long. shoot let it stay cloudy until october
> 
> 
> folks next to me have a horse in a wide open field, I checked his water bucket friday and it was bone dry... ben havin the youngans take water and food to it each day.. very sad!


 how cruel of them!!!!!!!  Thank you for helping the horse out!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I like cloudy days, better than blazin sun and 100 all day long. shoot let it stay cloudy until october
> 
> 
> folks next to me have a horse in a wide open field, I checked his water bucket friday and it was bone dry... ben havin the youngans take water and food to it each day.. very sad!



Call Cobb county on them. Cobbb does not take kindly to abuse


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'll see your Bobby Pinson and raise you an Adam Hood...



How bout a Hayes Carl drinkin song


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Both lawns mowed and now in-sync, finally!!! 

No rain here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are just now starting to fire for the afternoon. Cloud cover stuck around wayyyyy to long.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, the storm gods might have been just sittin around waiting on this..





Pookie luck......glad I got it mowed, but was hopin the rain would stop me  



Keebs said:


> my garden is sooooooo thirsty!



Mine is about done 



blood on the ground said:


> I like cloudy days, better than blazin sun and 100 all day long. shoot let it stay cloudy until october
> 
> 
> folks next to me have a horse in a wide open field, I checked his water bucket friday and it was bone dry... ben havin the youngans take water and food to it each day.. very sad!



Low down dirty somethinanother!!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Call Cobb county on them. Cobbb does not take kindly to abuse



Absolutely!!!



Hankus said:


> How bout a Hayes Carl drinkin song



Just give me a beerrrrr!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2012)

Ack!! he finished it!! I can't wait to go pick this purty thing up!! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=701542


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ack!! he finished it!! I can't wait to go pick this purty thing up!! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=701542





It`s almost purty as a couple of mine.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s almost purty as a couple of mine.



 Well, you got some real special ones. I need to add a few more to my list, as well


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, you got some real special ones. I need to add a few more to my list, as well





Well dang! You`re so happy I can`t even git a rise outa you!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Well dang! You`re so happy I can`t even git a rise outa you!



Nope. Gonna be mighty hard to do it today....

Now, I have to figure out a way to pretend I'm just runnin' to the store for sumpin and head to Travis' place....

Think Rob will notice I'm gone?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nope. Gonna be mighty hard to do it today....
> 
> Now, I have to figure out a way to pretend I'm just runnin' to the store for sumpin and head to Travis' place....
> 
> Think Rob will notice I'm gone?





I`m stayin` in the clear on this one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ack!! he finished it!! I can't wait to go pick this purty thing up!! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=701542




Great lookin knife Cortney!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ack!! he finished it!! I can't wait to go pick this purty thing up!! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=701542



SWEEEET!  He is gonna love it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nope. Gonna be mighty hard to do it today....
> 
> Now, I have to figure out a way to pretend I'm just runnin' to the store for sumpin and head to Travis' place....
> 
> Think Rob will notice I'm gone?



Dang sneaky womenz..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2012)

It is a beauty, and a great choice of handle material, Cortney. Very nice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nope. Gonna be mighty hard to do it today....
> 
> Now, I have to figure out a way to pretend I'm just runnin' to the store for sumpin and head to Travis' place....
> 
> Think Rob will notice I'm gone?



Just go start talkin to him about everything under the sun, the more irrelevant the better, then after about 20 mins slip off.....he'll never know you left!!! Trust me.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

who let 5:00 slip by me??????????
Love the knife, SP!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> SWEEEET!  He is gonna love it!



HE? It's for me!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Just go start talkin to him about everything under the sun, the more irrelevant the better, then after about 20 mins slip off.....he'll never know you left!!! Trust me.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> HE? It's for me!!!
> :



That's what you think..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

beer chech..........grill chech.........syl


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2012)

Glad this day is over......bighouse whipped me today!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Glad this day is over......bighouse whipped me today!!!



You and me both, brother. 
Glad to be home with the shoes off.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2012)

Well now I know where I get my gift of "BLUNT" from. 


They started daddy drinking his radiactive cocktails at 3:00. Those combined with severe pain and a recent Loratab had him a little irrational and well.... comical.

ERD and I were sitting with him. Thought he was snoozing. We were quietly chatting and the next thing we hear is...

Yes Sir, may I help you?

Yeah, what the ^&*#$ happened to my #*!^#@ test?

Excuse me sir?

Yall started me drinking this @*(!*&! two and a half hours ago, now I want my test!!!

Uhm, let me call radiology, I'll be right in.


I thought ERD and I were gonna roll outta the room.    

Anyway, we're STILL waiting on results and to find out what in the heck is going on with him.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You and me both, brother.
> Glad to be home with the shoes off.



Glad you were the wingman on that case.......things were looking a little rough in the beginning to say the least!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Glad this day is over......bighouse whipped me today!!!





rhbama3 said:


> You and me both, brother.
> Glad to be home with the shoes off.



Evenin Big boys!! 



turtlebug said:


> Well now I know where I get my gift of "BLUNT" from.
> 
> 
> They started daddy drinking his radiactive cocktails at 3:00. Those combined with severe pain and a recent Loratab had him a little irrational and well.... comical.
> ...



Sounds like Daddy wasn't a happy camper


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Big boys!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Daddy wasn't a happy camper



What up Jeff C?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What up Jeff C?



Just mowin grass and yard work all day. Nothing in comparison to what y'all probably endured!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bubbette's burned burgers for suppr tonight. Anybody want one? She bought a tomato too.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette's burned burgers for suppr tonight. Anybody want one? She bought a tomato too.



Put some cheese over the burger, it'll be aight then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Put some cheese over the burger, it'll be aight then.



Way ahead of you. The onions and jalapeno's should help cover the taste  too.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Way ahead of you. The onions and jalapeno's should help cover the taste  too.



and some salsa....fix some shrimp and grits to go with the burger and you will hardly notice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

Evenin all !!!  10 1/2 more hours to go, then off til Saturday night !!! 



Thennnnnnn, starting Saturday, night 7 straight 12's on the blackside !!  




Overtime should buy me the new Cordoba Benilli I'm eyeing!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> and some salsa....fix some shrimp and grits to go with the burger and you will hardly notice



I ran out of skrimps months ago.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette's burned burgers for suppr tonight. Anybody want one? She bought a tomato too.





Better than Bait's raw burgers.  

Uncle Fester has made himself a bed atop my neighbor's Corvette.  I guess his cross-eyed self is too high cotton for my Camry tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette's burned burgers for suppr tonight. Anybody want one? She bought a tomato too.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin all !!!  10 1/2 more hours to go, then off til Saturday night !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can ya spare a dolla??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can ya spare a dolla??






Not ifn I buy the Benilli !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Better than Bait's raw burgers.
> 
> Uncle Fester has made himself a bed atop my neighbor's Corvette.  I guess his cross-eyed self is too high cotton for my Camry tonight.



He's cross eyed, give him a break. He thought he was walking toward your car.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not ifn I buy the Benilli !!!



Why you want a Benelli? I've seen your guns. You're good to go already!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not ifn I buy the Benilli !!!



So there's still a slight chance??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why you want a Benelli? I've seen your guns. You're good to go already!





I gave one to my nephew, gotta replace it !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> So there's still a slight chance??





doubt it . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gave one to my nephew, gotta replace it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good lookin gun!!


----------



## Self! (Jul 31, 2012)

So how many of yall wrote me in at the polls today?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2012)

Otis said:


> So how many of yall wrote me in at the polls today?




Wrong election. Wait till November.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Wrong election. Wait till November.



We got you covered Otis.:


----------



## Self! (Jul 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Wrong election. Wait till November.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> We got you covered Otis.:




Great! I can't wait to use executive privilidge to pass the Liberal tax....if you don't believe in God, you must turn over all money that references him  I'll either get this country back on track, or pay off the National Debt and get Nic that F350 he wants


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We got you covered Otis.:





Dawn just told me yesterday that you had called and left a message . . .


----------



## Self! (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn just told me yesterday that you had called and left a message . . .




last week


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2012)

Otis said:


> Great! I can't wait to use executive privilidge to pass the Liberal tax....if you don't believe in God, you must turn over all money that references him  I'll either get this country back on track, or pay off the National Debt and get Nic that F350 he wants


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Otis said:


> Great! I can't wait to use executive privilidge to pass the Liberal tax....if you don't believe in God, you must turn over all money that references him  I'll either get this country back on track, or pay off the National Debt and get Nic that F350 he wants



Can you spare a dolla?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

Otis said:


> last week






Ohhhhhhhh???  You called too ???  I was referring to AJ.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 31, 2012)

Otis said:


> Great! I can't wait to use executive privilidge to pass the Liberal tax....if you don't believe in God, you must turn over all money that references him  I'll either get this country back on track, or pay off the National Debt and get Nic that F350 he wants


Who going to be your VP?


Hankus said:


> yep


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn just told me yesterday that you had called and left a message . . .


I was hoping she would pick up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yep




Looking GOOOOOD Hanky !!!! 





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who going to be your VP?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I was hoping she would pick up!





I'm sure she would had if she'd known it was you !!! 


She's been kinda busy since the sale of her shop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yep



Cain't get a dolla....can ya spare a chicken leg??


----------



## Self! (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhh???  You called too ???  I was referring to AJ.









threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who going to be your VP?



Dawn


----------



## Self! (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can you spare a dolla?




Can you pass a drug test? I'm betting no asking a question like that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't get a dolla....can ya spare a chicken leg??







Somebody help da man out, he's broke and hawngray !!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking GOOOOOD Hanky !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



say what??


----------



## Self! (Jul 31, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> say what??



You can't train my puppy, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 31, 2012)

Otis said:


> You can't train my puppy, I'm sure of it.



Wanna bet?  Mason ain't even gone yet and I'm already feeling the 'empty nest' syndrome.  You just send that lil fella over to me.  I'll straighten him right out (as long as I can keep him away from Dawn!)


----------



## Self! (Jul 31, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Wanna bet?  Mason ain't even gone yet and I'm already feeling the 'empty nest' syndrome.  You just send that lil fella over to me.  I'll straighten him right out (as long as I can keep him away from Dawn!)




Thursday work?  He is playing war on the front porch with his squeeky toy....and I am not sure who is winning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Otis said:


> Can you pass a drug test? I'm betting no asking a question like that.



I'll get back to ya later, I got the munchies! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody help da man out, he's broke and hawngray !!



Sorry....had to go dig through the neighbors garbage can


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 31, 2012)

Evening all...quik fly by.   Beddie bye time for BB!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 31, 2012)

Otis said:


> Thursday work?  He is playing war on the front porch with his squeeky toy....and I am not sure who is winning.



Make no mistake; he's winning!  If it squeaks it must die ... and if it has stuffing it must be disemboweled!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> say what??





Sold out to Trae Sheppard.  Too much stress, employee's owe her several thousand in back rent, not worth it.

Going to work 2 days a week with another stylist, plus 2 days a week in Mville .


She's SOOOOOOO relieved !!


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2012)

Home from work at last Cant wait for this back to school stuff to be over.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sold out to Trae Sheppard.  Too much stress, employee's owe her several thousand in back rent, not worth it.
> 
> Going to work 2 days a week with another stylist, plus 2 days a week in Mville .
> 
> ...



Good for her!!  There is something to be said for being able to just put in your 8 and go home and not have to worry about it.  Send me a PM and tell me who she's working with.


----------



## kracker (Jul 31, 2012)

Night y'all..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good for her!!  There is something to be said for being able to just put in your 8 and go home and not have to worry about it.  Send me a PM and tell me who she's working with.





PM sent . . .



What's Mason/Tucker's plans for this week ???  Field is bushhawged . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> Night y'all..



Good Night kracker!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM sent . . .
> 
> 
> 
> What's Mason/Tucker's plans for this week ???  Field is bushhawged . . .



  

Got my range finder we can shoot it and know for sure what length the marks are!  Gotta get my hair did tomorrow afternoon.  Maybe Thursday if it's not too hot.    Mason needs to get out and run some.  He's been cooped up too much this week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

Laaaaaawd, butterbeans 2 nights in a row has got my tummy in turmoil . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaawd, butterbeans 2 nights in a row has got my tummy in turmoil . . .



 Walkin poots'll cure it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Reckon I'll go to bed broke and hawngry 

 Night folks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go to bed broke and hawngry
> 
> Night folks!!





G'night Chief, reckon I'll read my book . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2012)

Coffee .....I need Coffee.....I need Coffee.  Where are you hiding Gobblin?????

HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow creek-wading drivelers.  

It is time to get your tails out of bed and get your rears in gear.

And a note to our Sugar Plum.....Dang, you've got one good looking knife there my dear.  Sure hope that you enjoy it and I hope the first time use will be early in the hunting season.  You did good for sure because it is beautiful.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Coffee .....I need Coffee.....I need Coffee.  Where are you hiding Gobblin?????
> 
> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow creek-wading drivelers.
> 
> ...



Waiting for the whitescreen of 'can't go there' to disappear.  I am a cup or two ahead of you but you can catch up.  I have faith.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2012)

Draggin big time this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Waiting for the whitescreen of 'can't go there' to disappear.  I am a cup or two ahead of you but you can catch up.  I have faith.



Gobblin, that dang white screen caught me for about 30 minutes this morning too.  I just read all of the other boring news around the world during that time instead.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2012)

Hump day


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

mornin everyone, had some good rain last night...thank you Lord!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 1, 2012)

Morning peoples.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 1, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

Mernin. I'll have two eggs over medium, a bowl of grits, bacon (unless you've got some of Stripplings jalepeno sausage) and a big ol' cathead biscuit with white gravy on it.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. I'll have two eggs over medium, a bowl of grits, bacon (unless you've got some of Stripplings jalepeno sausage) and a big ol' cathead biscuit with white gravy on it.



That would sure beat the stump water out of the oatmeal I had!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. I'll have two eggs over medium, a bowl of grits, bacon (unless you've got some of Stripplings jalepeno sausage) and a big ol' cathead biscuit with white gravy on it.



breakfast wuz at 4:30 sir so if your hungry your going to have to wait until lunch, that will be served @ 10....ish


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. I'll have two eggs over medium, a bowl of grits, bacon (unless you've got some of Stripplings jalepeno sausage) and a big ol' cathead biscuit with white gravy on it.






Next time you come down, let me know and I'll getcha some jalepeno/cheese stuffed sausage, and you'll go slap erybody and Stripplings . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

Mernin!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

Mornin....dolla make me holla!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

Red Wasp= mother nature's acupunture


----------



## kracker (Aug 1, 2012)

Morning.

Looks like I'll be making the 80 mile roundtrip to Chick-Fil-A for dinner.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Red Wasp= mother nature's acupunture


 Oh man, I forgot to tell ya'll!  Went to get the buckets of horse feed the other night & there was *something* on the post.......... looked closer & it was a scorpion with all her young'uns all over her! Talk about a weird sight!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2012)

Mornin y'all! 




Keebs said:


> Oh man, I forgot to tell ya'll!  Went to get the buckets of horse feed the other night & there was *something* on the post.......... looked closer & it was a scorpion with all her young'uns all over her! Talk about a weird sight!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Red Wasp= mother nature's acupunture



No bueno!!



kracker said:


> Morning.
> 
> Looks like I'll be making the 80 mile roundtrip to Chick-Fil-A for dinner.



Dang.....I believe I'd grab a few extras!!



Keebs said:


> Oh man, I forgot to tell ya'll!  Went to get the buckets of horse feed the other night & there was *something* on the post.......... looked closer & it was a scorpion with all her young'uns all over her! Talk about a weird sight!!!!!



What did you do?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh man, I forgot to tell ya'll!  Went to get the buckets of horse feed the other night & there was *something* on the post.......... looked closer & it was a scorpion with all her young'uns all over her! Talk about a weird sight!!!!!






Really???  I've only seen one, (besides TV) and that was in Jasper county.


Shoulda took some pics . . . after you killed da snot out of 'em !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh man, I forgot to tell ya'll!  Went to get the buckets of horse feed the other night & there was *something* on the post.......... looked closer & it was a scorpion with all her young'uns all over her! Talk about a weird sight!!!!!


my boy killed anothern in the house yesterday 


Jeff C. said:


> No bueno!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*C*


Hooked On Quack said:


> Really???  I've only seen one, (besides TV) and that was in Jasper county.
> 
> 
> Shoulda took some pics . . . after you killed da snot out of 'em !!!



ifin you have a hankeran ta see one just come to my house I gots plenty!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh man, I forgot to tell ya'll!  Went to get the buckets of horse feed the other night & there was *something* on the post.......... looked closer & it was a scorpion with all her young'uns all over her! Talk about a weird sight!!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Really???  I've only seen one, (besides TV) and that was in Jasper county.
> 
> 
> Shoulda took some pics . . . after you killed da snot out of 'em !!!



I was helpin my sister spruce up her landscaping several years back for one her kids college graduation or something (don't remember exactly). Anyway, we were putting out flowers, pine straw, etc., and she got stung by one.  At first she just kept working, then she went in the house and took some benadryl and came back and finished. I thought it was gonna be much worse than that, but she said it felt about like a bee sting. She said the pain was a little worse and lasted a little longer than a bee sting. 

She's one spunky little wildcat you don't want to mess with though!!  



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Mernin Crikett!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was helpin my sister spruce up her landscaping several years back for one her kids college graduation or something (don't remember exactly). Anyway, we were putting out flowers, pine straw, etc., and she got stung by one.  At first she just kept working, then she went in the house and took some benadryl and came back and finished. I thought it was gonna be much worse than that, but she said it felt about like a bee sting. She said the pain was a little worse and lasted a little longer than a bee sting.
> 
> She's one spunky little wildcat you don't want to mess with though!!
> 
> ...






Pics of sista PLEAZZZZZZZZZZE!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics of sista PLEAZZZZZZZZZZE!!!



Can ya spare a dolla?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What did you do?


 duh, what do you think???  I tried killin everyone I could, but Mama & a few got a way, they is tough, I tell ya!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Really???  I've only seen one, (besides TV) and that was in Jasper county.
> 
> 
> Shoulda took some pics . . . after you killed da snot out of 'em !!!


thought about it afterwards, but like I said, Mama got away, but I know I got some of the chillin's gone, they were alllllllllll over her!


Jeff C. said:


> I was helpin my sister spruce up her landscaping several years back for one her kids college graduation or something (don't remember exactly). Anyway, we were putting out flowers, pine straw, etc., and she got stung by one.  At first she just kept working, then she went in the house and took some benadryl and came back and finished. I thought it was gonna be much worse than that, but she said it felt about like a bee sting. She said the pain was a little worse and lasted a little longer than a bee sting.
> 
> She's one spunky little wildcat you don't want to mess with though!!
> 
> ...


I've heard that and this one was the biggest I have seen so far, this makes about the 4th one I've seen on my place, I wish they'd stay hidden, they give me the hibby-jibbies!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics of sista PLEAZZZZZZZZZZE!!!



Long as she don look like C


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can ya spare a dolla?






Gotz mo dan a dolla if'n she's as HAWT as you !!!!  





Later ya'll, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Long as she don look like C



I resemble that remark!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotz mo dan a dolla if'n she's as HAWT as you !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well after a scary and tense evening...I finally was able to relax and get some sleep!   Sure glad it's the hump day...   Not sure if Andrew is as thrilled.      He'll have plenty of yard work to work on today!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh man, I forgot to tell ya'll!  Went to get the buckets of horse feed the other night & there was *something* on the post.......... looked closer & it was a scorpion with all her young'uns all over her! Talk about a weird sight!!!!!



We first moved to GA, people told us to watch out for em.  I thought they was funnin me, but we found em.  My wife has an index card.  Everytime she kills one, she tapes it to the index card.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well after a scary and tense evening...I finally was able to relax and get some sleep!   Sure glad it's the hump day...   Not sure if Andrew is as thrilled.      He'll have plenty of yard work to work on today!



I know where there's plenty more if necessary!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> We first moved to GA, people told us to watch out for em.  I thought they was funnin me, but we found em.  My wife has an index card.  Everytime she kills one, she tapes it to the index card.



I haven't seen one in a long time! Probably come out of the wood work now...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well after a scary and tense evening...I finally was able to relax and get some sleep!   Sure glad it's the hump day...   Not sure if Andrew is as thrilled.      He'll have plenty of yard work to work on today!


 all that just slid right on by me, never even seen it nor heard it............. my garden sure is thirsty for some rain!


pstrahin said:


> We first moved to GA, people told us to watch out for em.  I thought they was funnin me, but we found em.  My wife has an index card.  Everytime she kills one, she tapes it to the index card.


 I ain't that crazy 'bout them, but I have put one in a jar and left it to see how long it'd last........... no water no nuttin & that sucker took forEVER to die!


Jeff C. said:


> I haven't seen one in a long time! Probably come out of the wood work now...


 Yep, you done jinxed yourself now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

ding....dinner time! sliders with tater salad and baked beanz... thats the good stuff


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2012)

Mornin`. 


Ya`ll keep it clean, please. We had to make one disappear last night.

Thanks.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> 
> Ya`ll keep it clean, please. We had to make one disappear last night.
> ...



10-4.


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh lawd this kid does not stop talking. About anything and everything and nothing.

Home from work by 11, asleep by 3 and up again by 8. This mite take some getting used too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey ya'll , well gotta go get some work done


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh lawd this kid does not stop talking. About anything and everything and nothing.
> 
> Home from work by 11, asleep by 3 and up again by 8. This mite take some getting used too.



female?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ya'll , well gotta go get some work done



MUDSTARD!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> female?



Yep


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> female?





slip said:


> Yep


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2012)

Posted here from the other thread. We`re tryin` to be nice, folks...




Ya`ll need to remember that this is a family friendly place. We know ya`ll don`t talk like that around your wives and children, so we ask that ya`ll don`t do it here either. 

Yea, I know, it makes us look like the bad guys to have to moderate stuff like this, but ya`ll sometimes leave us no choice.


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


>



Yeah ... at least she hasnt learned how to  yet. She can slam a door though, so she's gettin there.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I know where there's plenty more if necessary!!



Now don't U start up on me...I'm just starting to really unwind and relax now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

out of all yu idijit drivlers who all will be at the blast this weekend? im headin down saturday mernin with the youngans. you will know me when i pull up in the school us...lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Posted here from the other thread. We`re tryin` to be nice, folks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4 Nic!!



slip said:


> Yeah ... at least she hasnt learned how to  yet. She can slam a door though, so she's gettin there.





Wait til she learns to put a hand on her hip! 



boneboy96 said:


> Now don't U start up on me...I'm just starting to really unwind and relax now!



Nightmares???


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah ... at least she hasnt learned how to  yet. She can slam a door though, so she's gettin there.



Don't worry she'll learn how to  before you know it! 

Slammin the door..., my daughter never really did that but my son (5) does it & has lost his door privileges twice due to slammin it. 



blood on the ground said:


> out of all yu idijit drivlers who all will be at the blast this weekend? im headin down saturday mernin with the youngans. you will know me when i pull up in the school us...lol



We are planning on goin. Not sure exactly which day but will prolly be Sunday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> out of all yu idijit drivlers who all will be at the blast this weekend? im headin down saturday mernin with the youngans. you will know me when i pull up in the school us...lol



Unfortunately, it doesn't look like I'm going to make it, something of more importance has come up. I was shooting for 4 yrs in a row


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Don't worry she'll learn how to  before you know it!
> 
> Slammin the door..., my daughter never really did that but my son (5) does it & has lost his door privileges twice due to slammin it.
> 
> ...



What exactly are "door privileges"?  Is he not allowed to open or close doors?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What exactly are "door privileges"?  Is he not allowed to open or close doors?



Having a bedroom door in this house is a privilege & if that door gets slammed more than once it gets taken down til they learn not to slam it when they're mad.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Having a bedroom door in this house is a privilege & if that door gets slammed more than once it gets taken down til they learn not to slam it when they're mad.



That should make him learn


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> That should make him learn



It's worked so far. He ain't slammed it since he was 4. He'll be 6 in about a week. He still gets mad & I'm sure the thought crosses his mind to slam it but he thinks twice about it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Don't worry she'll learn how to  before you know it!
> 
> Slammin the door..., my daughter never really did that but my son (5) does it & has lost his door privileges twice due to slammin it.
> 
> ...


I will be signing autographs on saturday if you want to come then! they are free!!


Jeff C. said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't look like I'm going to make it, something of more importance has come up. I was shooting for 4 yrs in a row



Jeff.......what could be more important than the Blast??? y'all killin hawgs an makin sausage???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Posted here from the other thread. We`re tryin` to be nice, folks...
> 
> Ya`ll need to remember that this is a family friendly place. We know ya`ll don`t talk like that around your wives and children, so we ask that ya`ll don`t do it here either.
> 
> Yea, I know, it makes us look like the bad guys to have to moderate stuff like this, but ya`ll sometimes leave us no choice.


Was it one of these regulars??? Out'em, we'll take care of it for ya!
Seriously, I didn't see it, so I don't know, but we all know to keep it PG *or else*!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Was it one of these regulars??? Out'em, we'll take care of it for ya!
> Seriously, I didn't see it, so I don't know, but we all know to keep it PG *or else*!



it was me  nick gave me three good licks with a cane pole and i promised ta neva eva doit again


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it was me  nick gave me three good licks with a cane pole and i promised ta neva eva doit again


 you'd best not!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it was me  nick gave me three good licks with a cane pole and i promised ta neva eva doit again



You dummy


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You dummy



MUD..thought we wuz budz?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> MUD..thought we wuz budz?



Mud said he weren't no Bud, Blood!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> MUD..thought we wuz budz?



We were, i mean are , we is, till you get Nic mad, and then youre on your own


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2012)

So Jeff, what's so important U can't make it to the Blast at some point over the weekend?   I'll likely be there Saturday.   Or Sunday.   Or neither...not sure yet!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Mud said he weren't no Bud, Blood!





mudracing101 said:


> We were, i mean are , we is, till you get Nic mad, and then youre on your own



See what I'm talking bout?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Mud said he weren't no Bud, Blood!


  U R NOT HELPING


mudracing101 said:


> We were, i mean are , we is, till you get Nic mad, and then youre on your own


He aint mad....we went fishin talked it over and now we are good. i no this cuz he gave me a snort of apple pie and plug of tubacker while we was fishin....lol


boneboy96 said:


> See what I'm talking bout?



U R NOT HELPING


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Having a bedroom door in this house is a privilege & if that door gets slammed more than once it gets taken down til they learn not to slam it when they're mad.



Take that!!





blood on the ground said:


> I will be signing autographs on saturday if you want to come then! they are free!!
> 
> 
> Jeff.......what could be more important than the Blast??? y'all killin hawgs an makin sausage???





boneboy96 said:


> So Jeff, what's so important U can't make it to the Blast at some point over the weekend?   I'll likely be there Saturday.   Or Sunday.   Or neither...not sure yet!



One of my good friends' son is having his Eagle Scout ceremony on Saturday. I've seen the boy grow up from a baby, so I sure can't miss it. 

I could still go on Sunday I reckon, but figured most of the folks I wanted to see would be there on Saturday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Take that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, im goin on saturday so if you cant make it then... well no point in going..........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You dummy





mudracing101 said:


> We were, i mean are , we is, till you get Nic mad, and then youre on your own





boneboy96 said:


> So Jeff, what's so important U can't make it to the Blast at some point over the weekend?   I'll likely be there* Saturday.   Or Sunday.   Or neithe*r...not sure yet!


Is this kinda like, sorta in a way, ya might say?


blood on the ground said:


> He aint mad....we went fishin talked it over and now we are good. i no this cuz he gave me a snort of apple pie and *plug of tubacker *while we was fishin....lol


AH HA, caught ya, now I KNOW yer lying, Nic done give allllll that 'baccer up long time ago!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Is this kinda like, sorta in a way, ya might say?
> 
> AH HA, caught ya, now I KNOW yer lying, Nic done give allllll that 'baccer up long time ago!



 Heey Baby


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, im goin on saturday so if you cant make it then... well no point in going..........





Ok, back to sprayin roundup!!!  CYL!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Is this kinda like, sorta in a way, ya might say?
> 
> AH HA, caught ya, now I KNOW yer lying, Nic done give allllll that 'baccer up long time ago!



 uuh well uhh what if he is lyin...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, back to sprayin roundup!!!  CYL!!!



See ya Jeffro


----------



## rydert (Aug 1, 2012)

good afternoon........dang i've been busy.....my work is going good!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Heey Baby


 hey yourself, stranger!


Jeff C. said:


> Ok, back to sprayin roundup!!!  CYL!!!


 be careful, Chief!


blood on the ground said:


> uuh well uhh what if he is lyin...


Uuuuhhh, nope, you _really_ don't know our Nicodemus, do you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> uuh well uhh what if he is lyin...


 



rydert said:


> good afternoon........dang i've been busy.....my work is going good!!!





Keebs said:


> hey yourself, stranger!
> 
> be careful, Chief!
> 
> Uuuuhhh, nope, you _really_ don't know our Nicodemus, do you?



I know, it sucks, oh well gotta work to pay bills. Life aint fair


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2012)

y'all remember me tellin ya about my boy breakin the handle bars off the 4wheeler... well they broke the frame on another one yesterday jumping it so high... evil kenevil kidz


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I know, it sucks, oh well gotta work to pay bills. Life aint fair


 yeah, I know...........


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well U know how it is D3!      There's the weather, the air patterns, holding patterns and landing patterns.   That's a lot of patterning I have to account into my plans!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well U know how it is D3!      There's the weather, the air patterns, holding patterns and landing patterns.   That's a lot of patterning I have to account into my plans!


 I figured you would just say "I was pulling a Keebs"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

rydert said:


> good afternoon........dang i've been busy.....my work is going good!!!



Afternoon  Can ya spare a dolla 



Keebs said:


> hey yourself, stranger!
> 
> be careful, Chief!
> 
> Uuuuhhh, nope, you _really_ don't know our Nicodemus, do you?



Just got sprayed with roundup...washed off, takin lemon tea break!! 



mudracing101 said:


> I know, it sucks, oh well gotta work to pay bills. Life aint fair



Tell me aboudit!! That reminds me, I gotta make a phone call, maybe some work 



blood on the ground said:


> y'all remember me tellin ya about my boy breakin the handle bars off the 4wheeler... well they broke the frame on another one yesterday jumping it so high... evil kenevil kidz



  



Keebs said:


> yeah, I know...........



Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrr, went to bed around 9ish, wifey wakes me up around 12 ish, I'm getting too old for this . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, went to bed around 9ish, wifey wakes me up around 12 ish, I'm getting too old for this . . .



Whatzzamatta...U can't get up at 12?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Whatzzamatta...U can't get up at 12?





Evidently not . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

6 gal of roundup sprayed. Lawd it's hot and muggy out here


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evidently not . . .


 that avatar!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> 6 gal of roundup sprayed. Lawd it's _*hot and muggy*_ out here


 THAT's why I told ya to be careful!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that avatar!!!!!
> !



What is that on Cabbage Patches upper lip?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 6 gal of roundup sprayed. Lawd it's hot and muggy out here



Hope it didn't evaporate before it got absorbed. I always try to spray first thing in the morning before the sun gets up and the dew is still on the plants.

You didn't drink any did  you??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope it didn't evaporate before it got absorbed. I always try to spray first thing in the morning before the sun gets up and the dew is still on the plants.
> 
> You didn't drink any did  you??



I sprayed it HEAVY.....no, but i accidentally got some over -spray a couple of times, had to go wash it off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I sprayed it HEAVY.....no, but i accidentally got some over -spray a couple of times, had to go wash it off.



Yeah, I wash down real good after spraying too, just in case. Of course, I usually mix a little sumpin sumpin extra to make for a lethal cocktail when I'm sprayin.... 

I personally know three men that have had cancer in their olfactory region. None of them smoked but all had one thing in common, ag chemicals and fertilizer. One of them didn't make it, as it spread too fast for them to get it all. The other two had their face peeled down and skull cut open so they could remove the tumors. So far they are hanging in there some ten years later. Still scares the bejeezuz out of me thinking what could be one day from all of the chemicals I've been around.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 1, 2012)

Yanno, if yall sprayed straight vinegar instead of Round-Up, you would only have to worry about smellin funny


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Yanno, if yall sprayed straight vinegar instead of Round-Up, you would only have to worry about smellin funny



I've never worried about smellin funny. That's just a given... 

How you doin Sis?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is that on Cabbage Patches upper lip?






Don't be jealous bro, not erybody can look like as "fine" as me . . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Yanno, if yall sprayed straight vinegar instead of Round-Up, you would only have to worry about smellin funny






Hiya gal friend , whatcha wearin????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is that on Cabbage Patches upper lip?





SnowHunter said:


> Yanno, if yall sprayed straight vinegar instead of Round-Up, you would only have to worry about smellin funny


 I've read about a BUNCH of stuff you can use vinegar for!
Hiya Sista, love the stuff you post up about the natural things on FB!  I just can't post from work there without worrying about getting in trouble!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friend , whatcha wearin????


 looks like she's covered in cow!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 1, 2012)

They flingin arras on the limpics


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> They flingin arras on the limpics



What channel???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, I was channel surfin lookin for that arra flangin and came across the women weight liftin. One of em had a caterpilar on her upper lip like Quack does... They's freaks of nature I tell ya.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 1, 2012)

NBCSP    We was losing


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh well now it is bassetball


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I wash down real good after spraying too, just in case. Of course, I usually mix a little sumpin sumpin extra to make for a lethal cocktail when I'm sprayin....
> 
> I personally know three men that have had cancer in their olfactory region. None of them smoked but all had one thing in common, ag chemicals and fertilizer. One of them didn't make it, as it spread too fast for them to get it all. The other two had their face peeled down and skull cut open so they could remove the tumors. So far they are hanging in there some ten years later. Still scares the bejeezuz out of me thinking what could be one day from all of the chemicals I've been around.



10-4, personally I hate foolin with any herbicide, insectacide, etc,. I use it as sparingly as possible. Sometimes I get a headache when I spray Round-up.



SnowHunter said:


> Yanno, if yall sprayed straight vinegar instead of Round-Up, you would only have to worry about smellin funny



Hey Shmoo!!  I may have to give that a go


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Spray with a large droplet nozzle and low pressure. Also use a surfactant. This will reduce a floating mist and put the chemical where you want it.
Spray early and late 

And people DO NOT INHALE!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2012)

You idjits have been busy today. Quick shout-out for all the peeps and perps headed to the Blast this weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> 
> Ya`ll keep it clean, please. We had to make one disappear last night.
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Posted here from the other thread. We`re tryin` to be nice, folks...
> 
> Ya`ll need to remember that this is a family friendly place. We know ya`ll don`t talk like that around your wives and children, so we ask that ya`ll don`t do it here either.
> 
> Yea, I know, it makes us look like the bad guys to have to moderate stuff like this, but ya`ll sometimes leave us no choice.



Trying to not let my keyboard control my fingers.  Dem rulers you elite40 have hurt.  


Oh it has been a hump day for sure but it is down hill to the weekend now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Trying to not let my keyboard control my fingers.  Dem rulers you elite40 have hurt.





Do what??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Do what??



He's doing LSD again...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Do what??



Not by you kind and gentle one.  But like the teachers at a boarding school, some of the elite40 slap your knuckles with a ruler instead of just deleting and warning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not by you kind and gentle one.  But like the teachers at a boarding school, some of the elite40 slap your knuckles with a ruler instead of just deleting and warning.





You reckon? If only you knew. So have at it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not by you kind and gentle one.  But like the teachers at a boarding school, some of the elite40 slap your knuckles with a ruler instead of just deleting and warning.



Welcome to the club...

You need to hook up with 60Grit one day and ask him how bad the Naz,,,,errr,,,,,,,,elite 40 were in the old days....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Welcome to the club...
> 
> You need to hook up with 60Grit one day and ask him how bad the Naz,,,,errr,,,,,,,,elite 40 were in the old days....



Did he take his username from the way they treated him?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did he take his username from the way they treated him?



Nope, it was issued to him by one of them because of the way he treated folks over in the PF...

Don't take it personally, just take it and move on, being mindful in the future of what earned you that one. That is the voice of experience talking...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Your Pookie highlight( or lowlight ) of the day:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Your Pookie highlight( or lowlight ) of the day:



Well, if it wasn't a dump trailer before, it is now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if it wasn't a dump trailer before, it is now...



It IS a dump trailer! At first i thought the latch had opened and the bed was just in the air. I sure didn't like seeing the main trailer tongue frame bent like that. 
 I bent it back down but it buckled again and flipped over while i was on the dirt road.. Nearly took my 4-wheeler with it the second time but i leaned hard right and stayed upright. Whew!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It IS a dump trailer! At first i thought the latch had opened and the bed was just in the air. I sure didn't like seeing the main trailer tongue frame bent like that.
> I bent it back down but it buckled again and flipped over. Nearly took my 4-wheeler with it the second time but i leaned hard right and stayed upright. Whew!



What in the heck were you doing to get it all boogered up like that ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What in the heck were you doing to get it all boogered up like that ?



Hauling 150 pounds of corn uphill on a boogered up trail. It actually happened on a level part. 
 I'm thinking i can get some angle iron and nut and bolt it all the way to the wheel axle. That thin metal ain't strong enough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hauling 150 pounds of corn uphill on a boogered up trail. It actually happened on a level part.
> I'm thinking i can get some angle iron and nut and bolt it all the way to the wheel axle. That thin metal ain't strong enough.



Might not even need angle iron. Some flat bar stock bolted down each side would give it the rigidity it needs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Your Pookie highlight( or lowlight ) of the day:



Not your fault Pookie!!! They don't build nuttin like they used too


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Might not even need angle iron. Some flat bar stock bolted down each side would give it the rigidity it needs.



Good idea. Flat bar would prolly be a lot more manageable than angle iron.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not your fault Pookie!!! They don't build nuttin like they used too



ain't that the troof!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, we got a few targets left. I still want to skewer one with my crossbow. May be a promising weekend.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we got a few targets left. I still want to skewer one with my crossbow. May be a promising weekend.



WOW......definitely a target rich environment!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we got a few targets left. I still want to skewer one with my crossbow. May be a promising weekend.



I see a few.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I see a few.



Well, i topped off all the feeders today and reset the feed times to 0745 only. Decided with corn prices going thru the roof, i'd better start conserving th golden nuggets. Too hot to hunt in the evenings anyway and i want their peas sized brain to start realizing they better get there early before the deer eats it all.


----------



## fishbait (Aug 1, 2012)

Thats a minnie heard at L road. Somebody must have dropped them off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Thats a minnie heard at L road. Somebody must have dropped them off.



I hate where they are coming from though. Check it out. We gonna have to park further back.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate where they are coming from though. Check it out. We gonna have to park further back.



Third one from the left. 

I wanna bring him home and touch his nose.


----------



## fishbait (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate where they are coming from though. Check it out. We gonna have to park further back.



Park right before camel humps. Should be no problem. They probably crossing saddle and walking side of hill to food plot.


----------



## fishbait (Aug 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Third one from the left.
> 
> I wanna bring him home and touch his nose.



NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!  Them cannon material.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Third one from the left.
> 
> I wanna bring him home and touch his nose.



Can i just bring his nose to you? I'll bring his eyeballs too if i can find them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Park right before camel humps. Should be no problem. They probably crossing saddle and walking side of hill to food plot.



Hard to say. There were a lot of tracks from the road going down to the foodplot. They are coming from every direction.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can i just bring his nose to you? I'll bring his eyeballs too if i can find them.



Uh..... No thanks.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hard to say. There were a lot of tracks from the road going down to the foodplot. They are coming from every direction.



I say we sneak in about 1:00 in the morning, sit in the middle of the food plot Indian style, elbow to elbow, forming a human triangle and start firing from all angles.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I say we sneak in about 1:00 in the morning, sit in the middle of the food plot Indian style, elbow to elbow, forming a human triangle and start firing from all angles.



Ya'll go ahead. I'll bring you a doughnut and a coke about daybreak. 
Time for some dry roast, fried rice, and brown gravy skin. BBL!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we got a few targets left. I still want to skewer one with my crossbow. May be a promising weekend.



You need to stick a land mine or two in there. Good lord man!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we got a few targets left. I still want to skewer one with my crossbow. May be a promising weekend.


They have been reading this forum, and have made plans to be somewhere else this weekend!!

I've heard they don't like thunderstorms either!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good idea. Flat bar would prolly be a lot more manageable than angle iron.



Some angle iron (think old bed frames) and a welder...have ya up and running in no time.   Just swing it by my place and I'll fix it up for ya!


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 2, 2012)

Remember the old Chevy commercial?

"You can't haul 2 tons of manure in a 1 ton truck".

Angle Iron would be stronger, bolted or welded. Extend the iron as far forward and back as the design will allow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2012)

For the early birds and those who snooze


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Mernin buoys and gulls..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2012)

Is bama hunting today?   Rain showers in the AM.  Supposed to have a field sprayed for weeds today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and MC and Happy "Thirsty" Thursday to all of you drivelers out there.  The coffee is really good this morning.

Looks like we went to the "Hogs" since yesterday afternoon.  Man, I think that Bama could screw up a one car funeral procession some times especially by the looks of his "Dump trailer" now.        Just kidding with you Bama.  I learned a long time ago that if you spend very much time in the woods......things happen !!!!

Well at least your hogs show up during daylight hours.  As for mine, they have never showed up during any daylight time yet.  Those suckers are smart for sure because I want to    them and get rid of them so that the deer will have something to eat instead.


Dang, looks like I had a misfire on one of those above rounds !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good morninig EE, gobbleinwoods, miguel and any other early morning risers!   Thirsty Thursday is upon us!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morninig EE, gobbleinwoods, miguel and any other early morning risers!   Thirsty Thursday is upon us!



Mernin BB. Tomorrow begins the Blast..!!! WooHoooo!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin BB. Tomorrow begins the Blast..!!! WooHoooo!!!



Are you going to breakfast at Cracker Barrel Saturday morning?


Mornin erry buddy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

Mornin folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Are you going to breakfast at Cracker Barrel Saturday morning?
> 
> 
> Mornin erry buddy!



Yep..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep..



My son and I are going to also.  See ya there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

good morning children, in todays class we will be welding black pipe, any questions?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> good morning children, in todays class we will be welding black pipe, any questions?



What's wrong with welding gray pipe???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What's wrong with welding gray pipe???



get to werk idjit


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

its good ta be KING


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> good morning children, in todays class we will be welding black pipe, any questions?



Racist......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


You ain't right woman..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ain't right woman..


 does that mean I'm LEFT???????  I never can git it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> does that mean I'm LEFT???????  I never can git it!



I hope not. I'm not too keen on them left types..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope not. I'm not too keen on them left types..


 ~whew~ glad we got THAT straightened out........... just don't tell Phillip, K?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> does that mean I'm LEFT???????  I never can git it!



I thought you were ambidextrous? (  see smiley)


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought you were ambidextrous? (  see smiley)


I am............ on most things.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought you were ambidextrous? (  see smiley)



I thought she was ambiguous...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought she was ambiguous...



She ain't All that big....as she thinks she is!!! 

Hey, I saw that sigline you got there, almost grabbed it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought she was ambiguous...





Jeff C. said:


> She ain't All that big....as she thinks she is!!!
> 
> Hey, I saw that sigline you got there, almost grabbed it


 quit talkin' 'bout me like I ain't *right/left* here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She ain't All that big....as she thinks she is!!!
> 
> Hey, I saw that sigline you got there, almost grabbed it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> quit talkin' 'bout me like I ain't *right/left* here!



Quit bein so amtoobiguous!! 

Fixin to go headback some shrubbery!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mornin ya'll , spicy chicken sanwich and taters from Chick fil a, now back to welding stupid handrails.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit bein so amtoobiguous!!
> 
> Fixin to go _*backhand*_ some shrubbery!!


 what'd it do to you???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , spicy chicken sanwich and taters from Chick fil a, now back to welding stupid handrails.


 I thought all that hoopla was yesterday???


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , spicy chicken sanwich and taters from Chick fil a, now back to welding stupid handrails.



Did you put some MUSTARD on your sammich?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought all that hoopla was yesterday???


Not for me.


Les Miles said:


> Did you put some MUSTARD on your sammich?



What do you think


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , spicy chicken sanwich and taters from Chick fil a, now back to welding stupid handrails.



What up Mudro!! Hang in there 



Keebs said:


> what'd it do to you???



Got too d..amBIGuous!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

This thread has little life left.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What up Mudro!! Hang in there
> 
> 
> 
> Got too d..amBIGuous!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This thread has little life left.



Kinda like ur subscription here!    

Go start ya a new one and I'll close this one down when I get into work at 10!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , spicy chicken sanwich and taters from Chick fil a, now back to welding stupid handrails.



dont ya just love ta weld this time of year! cool breeze, comfortable jacket and an air conditioned helment..we are livin the dream!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dont ya just love ta weld this time of year! cool breeze, comfortable jacket and an air conditioned helment..we are livin the dream!!!



I heard pookie needs some weldin done on his double dump trailer. Why don't one of you boys give him a hand..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard pookie needs some weldin done on his double dump trailer. Why don't one of you boys give him a hand..


 Film at 11:00!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Kinda like ur subscription here!
> 
> Go start ya a new one and I'll close this one down when I get into work at 10!



Thread Killer!!! 

Good Gawd, haven't even got started good and already have a Big mess of clippings thanks to you, dissing my too Biguous shrubs  

Waitin on the Jag to come start hauling clippings!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard pookie needs some weldin done on his double dump trailer. Why don't one of you boys give him a hand..



Nope, i'm gonna go with the nut and bolt approach. My welder guy is pretty good, but his expertise costs more than i want to spend right now. 
 I keep thinking a $99 welding kit would be nice to have for all the little projects and deer stand fixes i need.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, i'm gonna go with the nut and bolt approach. My welder guy is pretty good, but his expertise costs more than i want to spend right now.
> I keep thinking a $99 welding kit would be nice to have for all the little projects and deer stand fixes i need.



I'm thinkin a $99 welding kit is gonna bring you face to face with Jesus...


----------



## kracker (Aug 2, 2012)

I want one of these frozen margarita makers. I wonder if pookie would let us borrow his trailer?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> I want one of these frozen margarita makers. I wonder if pookie would let us borrow his trailer?
> 
> View attachment 679899



If you build a margarita maker out of a rusted out trailer, won't the drink taste kinda funny?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you build a margarita maker out of a rusted out trailer, won't the drink taste kinda funny?



I don't know, but this lemon tea is tastin mighty good right now. Although, I could probably use a trailer load today!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> I want one of these frozen margarita makers. I wonder if pookie would let us borrow his trailer?
> 
> View attachment 679899



So Kracker, U on the left or the right side?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> So Kracker, U on the left or the right side?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This thread has little life left.





boneboy96 said:


> Kinda like ur subscription here!


----------



## kracker (Aug 2, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> So Kracker, U on the left or the right side?



I'm not in the pic. I saw it on FB, that's Josh Grider on the left and the owner of Backwoods Texas on the right.

Just for toots and giggles I'm gonna price one of these contraptions.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



Taint funny


----------



## kracker (Aug 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you build a margarita maker out of a rusted out trailer, won't the drink taste kinda funny?




You have obviously never saw me on a likker bender. I get cheaper and cheaper the more I drink, so if I thought we could use your trailer as a mixer, I'm in.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Taint funny


 yes it was!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes it was!



You're gonna miss me when I'm gone.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You're gonna miss me when I'm gone.


 why? you'll be back...............


----------



## kracker (Aug 2, 2012)

Country ham, creamed corn, fried squash, maters, nanner peppers, biscuits and tea...............again.

Oh yeah, strawberry pie for dessert.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why? you'll be back...............



Mebbe....mebbe not...


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 2, 2012)

Healthy Choice herb chicken, tater wedges, broccoli and some kind of dessert.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> Country ham, creamed corn, fried squash, maters, nanner peppers, biscuits and tea...............again.
> 
> Oh yeah, strawberry pie for dessert.


 we have GOT to get a drooling smiley!


Les Miles said:


> Mebbe....mebbe not...


 yeah ya will...........


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

Time


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

to...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

close


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

this


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

one


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

out.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 2, 2012)

Last!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2012)

Move along...nothing to see here!


----------

